# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah:moon Ve Nur Tarikati

## anau

FETHULLAH:MOON VE NUR TARİKATİ
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
SUN MYUNG MOON , Kuzey Koreli fakir bir köylü çocuğu, mühendislik eğitimi almış, Moon Tarikatı'nın kurucusu. 

- FETHULLAH GüLEN , Erzurum 1942 doğumlu. Vaiz kadrosunda memur, şu an emekli, fakir bir köylü çocuğu, yüksek öğrenim görmemiş, Nur Cemaati'nin lideri. 

- Sun Myung Moon, 1954 yılında Seul'de, bilinen adıyla "Moon Tarikatı", resmi adıyla "Birleştirme Kilisesi" ni kurdu.1951'de Kore'yi işgal eden ABD, Güney Kore'yi sömürgeleştirirken bir yandan da Hıristiyan tarikatını (Moon) kurdurarak, bu tarikat marifetiyle, Güney Kore nüfusunun yüz-de 40'ı, Budistlikten vazgeçirip Hıristiyan yapıldı. 

CIA'nın kurduğu Kore CIA'nın Washington temsilcisi Albay Bo Hi Pak da, Moon tarikatının en güçlü isimleri arasında yerini aldı. CIA, Moon tarikatını kullanarak Dünya Anti Komünist Ligi'ni örgütledi. Sun Myung Moon, 1959'da Amerika'ya yerleşti. Kiliseleri birleştirme çalışmalarında 1989'a kadar Anti-komünist mesajlar ağırlıkta iken, komünizmin çöküşü ile Batı'nın komünizmden sonra en büyük tehlike gördüğü, İslamiyet'e yöneldi. 

- Fethullah Gülen, bugün dört kıtada faaliyet yürüten örgütünün temelini, İzmir Kestanepazarı 'nda kurduğu "İmam Hatip ve İlahiyat'a üğrenci Yetiştirme Derneği" ile attı. 

Bunu takiben, Komünizmle Mücadele Derneği'ni kurdu. İlk şubesini 1954'te İzmir'de açan bu Derneğin ikinci şubesi Gülen'in memleketi Erzurum'da açıldı. Aynen Moon Tarikatı'nda olduğu gibi Komünizm ile mücadele hedef olarak seçildi. O sırada, Komünizmle Mücadele Dernekleri'nden yetişenler de "komando kamplarını" kuruyordu. İlginç olan, her iki kampında aynı mekanlarda düzenlenmesidir. 

Eğitmenleri de aynıdır. Sonuçta Nur'cuları da, Komandoları da aynı kişiler eğitiyor. (Bkz. Adnan Akfırat, Teori Dergisi, 2005) 

-Moon Tarikatının dünyanın birçok yerinde vakıfları, işletmeleri, okulları, medya kuruluşları mevcut olup, fakir bir köylü çocuğu olan Sun Myung Moon'un bugün müthiş bir portföye sahip olduğu dikkat çekiyor. 

- ürgütlenme biçimi Moon ile aynı olan ve fakir bir köylü çocuğu olan Fethullah Gülen cemaatinin; Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından hazırlanan rapora göre, 1998 yılı itibariyle: 

"Yurtiçinde, 85 vakıf, 18 dernek, 89 özel okul, 207 şirket, 373 dershane, yaklaşık 500 öğrenci yurdu ve biri İngilizce yayımlanan 14 dergi, 15 ülkede yayımlanan 300 bin tirajlı Zaman gazetesi, ulusal düzeyde yayın yapan iki radyo ve uluslararası yayın yapan Samanyolu televizyonu; yurtdışında, 6 üniversite ve yüksekokul, 236 lise, 2 ilkokul, 8 dil ve bilgisayar merkezi, 6 üniversiteye hazırlık kursu ve 21 öğrenci yurdu olmak üzere toplam 279 eğitim kuruluşu" bulunuyor. 
(Bkz. Batı üalışma Grubu tarafından hazırlanan Bilgi Notu, s.4 ve 5)

Moon Tarikatının sahibi olduğu ABD'nin en büyük gazetelerinden biri olan Washington Times gazetesi ile Fethullah Gülen'in Türkiye'de yayınlanan Zaman gazetesi arasında sıkı bir işbirliği olduğu söyleniyor. 

Zaman Gazetesi'nin İngilizce olarak çıkardığı gazetede BM Genel Sekreteri Kofi Annan'ın 15 gün ara ile köşe yazısı yazacağı, Zaman Gazetesi tarafından iki hafta önce okuyucularına duyuruldu. 

-Myung Moon liderliğindeki tarikat, Kiliseleri birleştirmek (Unifi-cation Church) felsefesini yaymak amacıyla düzenlediği toplantılarda çeşitli ülkelerin tanınmış isimlerini bir araya getiriyor ve bu ülkelerde örgütlenmeye çalışıyor Tarikat, Hıristiyanları birleştirmenin yanı sıra, Müslümanlarla Hıristiyanları da birleştirmeği gaye edindiği için İslami kesimi de hedef kitle seçiyor. 

Türkiye'deki ilk girişimleri de bu amaca uygun olarak "Dini Araştırmalar" " Hoşgörü" "Diyalog" görüşmeleri adları altında, Türki-ye'den özellikle dini çevreden çok aşina isimler tarikatın toplantılarına katılmaya başlıyor. 

ABD'de yapılan "Dinlerarası ilişkiler" toplantısına Türkiye'den 40 kadar ilahiyatçı katılıyor. 

Tarikat, Türkiye'de 1991 yılında İstanbul'da. President Otel'de düzenlenen bu toplantıya katılan Hıristiyan din adamları, Müslüman din adamları, basın ve medyaya kapalı üç günlük bir seminer gerçekleştiriyor, 1994 yılında yine İstanbul'da The Marmara Oteli'nde yine medyaya kapalı olarak gerçekleştirilen bir başka toplantıda Türk kamuoyu için şok isimler katılımcı oluyor. 

Bu tarikat ülkemizde müthiş bir MİSYONER faaliyet başlatıyor. 

-Fetullah Gülen' in de savunduğu ana kavram "hoşgörü" ve dinler arası diyalog". Dahası, Moon tarikatının başlattığı dinlerarası diyalog girişimine Türkiye'den de Fetullah Gülen destek veriyor. 

Papa ile görüşüp, yetkisinde olmamasına rağmen, "Harran da üç semavi dine din adamı yetiştirecek bir ilahiyat üniversitesi kurmayı teklif ediyor. Yani Gülen, İstanbul'da izin verilmeyen ruhban okulunun Güneydoğu da açılmasını istiyor. 
(Bkz. Arslan Bulut,Büyük Kurultay Sayı 97, 28.06.1999) 

-Moon Tarikatı'nın, ilk Türkiye temsilciliğini Kasım GüLEK yapıyor.. Kasım Gülek ile Fetullah Gülen samimi birer dostlar. 

Zira,Fetullah Gülen, ABD'nin Türkiye Büyükelçisi Morton Abramowitz ile tanıştırılmasını Kasım Gülek'in sağladığını kendi ağzından söylüyor. Abramowitz'in ise Fetullah Gülen'i, Pentagon ve Papa dahil birçok kişi ve kuruluşa taşıdığı biliniyor. 

Kasım Gülek'in vasiyeti üzerine cenaze namazı bizzat Fetullah Gülen tarafından kıldırılıyor. (Bkz. 01.09.1997 tarihli Zaman Gazetesi, 21.01.1998 tarihli Yeniyüzyıl Gazetesi) 

Gülen, 1992 yılında ABD'ye gittiğinde, Kasım Gülek'in Amerikan Ordusu'nda albay olarak görev yapan, daha sonra şüpheli bir şekilde ölen, baldızı Aylin Rodomisli (Adı Aylin romanında anlatılan kişi) aracılığıyla Pentagon ve CIA ile ilişkiye geçtiğini de bizzat kendisi söylüyor. 

Kasım Gülek'in kızı Tayyibe Gülek, daha sonra DSP'den Adana milletvekili seçiyor. Ecevit'in son yıllarda Fetullah Gülen'e sempati duyduğu bilinen bir gerçek. Tayyibe Gülek'i yetiştiren kişi teyzesi Aylin Rodomisli olup, bu kişi aynı zamanda Fetullah Gülen'in Pentagon'la ilişkisini kuran kişidir. 

-Moon Mesihliğe soyunurken, Fetullah Gülen İslam temsilciliğine soyunmaktadır. 

- Moon'da, Gülen'de Amerika'yı üst olarak seçmişlerdir. Gülen rahatsızlığı nedeniyle ABD'ye gittiğini söylemesine rağmen on yılı aşkın bir süredir dönmemiştir. 

-Her iki tarikatın da Amerika'daki NED, CSIS ve CIA örgütlerince desteklendiği söylenmektedir. 

-Moon tarikatı ile Fetullah Gülen'i birleştiren bir diğer ismin ise Abdullah üatlı olduğu söylenir. Zira üatlı'nın, 1981 yılında Dünya Anti Komünist Ligi'nin toplantısına katıldığı ve 1992'de Gülen'i ABD'de havaalanında karşıladığı ileri sürülmektedir. Abdullah üatlı Fetullah Gülen ilişkisi, MİT'in düzenlediği Susurluk Raporunda'da yer almaktadır. 

- Fetullah Gülen'in Zaman Gazetesi'nde, Elif şafak, Etyen Mahçupyan gibi yazarların sürekli insan hakları,düşünce özgürlüğü, demokratikleş me, azınlık hakları v.b.konularında yazmaları gözden kaçmamaktadır. 

http://turkpolitika.com/modules.php?...rder=0&thold=0

Kaynak Açık İstihbarat 

*********

Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

28/2/2007 - FETHULLAH:BOP TAşERONLUĞU
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Amerika'nin BOP taseronu
Afrika'da Washington'in destegiyle okullar kuran Nurcu Fethullah Gulen'inonursal baskani oldugu Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfi, son toplantisini Arapdunyasinin onemli merkezi Kahire'de yapti.
ISTANBUL
Kaynak : Ajanslar
Editor : Sath-i Mudafaa, 27 Subat 2007 Sali, 12:51

Kahire, ABD'nin Ortadogu politikasinda etkin bir rol oynuyor. ABD'nin Arapulkelerinde gorev yapacak burokratlari, once Kahire'de bir sure egitim goruyorve Arap dunyasini taniyor. Vakfin son toplantisinin ABD tarafindan sicak
karsilandigi belirtiliyor.
ABD'den aldigi destekle, Afrika'da okullar acan Fethullah Gulen'in, onursalbaskani oldugu Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfi, 12. Abant Platformu Toplantisi'niMisir'in baskenti Kahire'de gerceklestirdi. Islam, Bati ve Modernizasyon basligi
altinda gerceklestirilen toplanti Turkiye-Misir Soylesileri'nin de ilki oldu.

Ahram Politik ve Stratejik Arastirmalar Merkezi ile ortaklasa gerceklestirilentoplantiya Turkiye ve Misir'in onde gelen akademisyen ve gazetecileri katildi.80'den fazla akademisyen ve gazeteci arasinda Ali Bulac , Beril Dedeoglu , Eser
Karakas , Kenan Gursoy , Mehmet Altan , Zafer Toprak , Mumtazer Turkone , Kursatve Tulin Bumin , Gokhan Cetinsaya , Huseyin Gulerce gibi isimler yer aldi.Misir'dan ise Vahid Abdul Mecid , Hasan Ebu Ta-lib , Nebil Abdul Fettah , CemalBay-youmi , Ibrahim Bayyoumi , Nadia Mustafa , El Seyyid Yasin katilimcilararasinda yer aldi.

Ortadogu tartisilmisti
Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfi'nin organize ettigi Abant Platformu ilk kez 2004yili nisan ayinda yurtdisina acilmisti. 7. Abant Platformu Washington'da, 8.'siAralik 2004'te Bruksel'de Avrupa Parlamentosu' <******> nda gerceklestirilmisti. Platform,
10. bulusma icin gecen nisan ayinda Paris'e tasindi. Onumuzdeki yil Turkiye'deikincisi yapilacak olan Turkiye-Misir Soylesileri'nin baska ulkelerle debaslatilmasi planlaniyor. Gecen yil Abant'ta duzenlenen 11. toplantida
Ortadogu'daki gelismeler detayli olarak masaya yatirilmisti.
ABD "memnun"
Ozellikle 90'li yillarin sonundan itibaren Afrika'da ABD'nin de destegiyleokullar kuran Gulen'in onursal baskani oldugu vakfin son toplantisinin da ABDtarafindan sicak karsilandigi belirtiliyor. Gulen cemaatinin toplanti icinMisir'in baskenti Kahire'yi tercih etmesinin de ayri bir onemi bulunuyor.Kahire, ABD'nin Ortadogu politikasinda da etkin bir rol oynuyor. ABD'nin Arapulkelerinde gorev yapacak burokratlari, once Kahire'de bir sure egitim goruyorve Arap dunyasini taniyor.
Gulen'in, Afrika ile birlikte okulu ya da kultur merkezi bulundugu ulkelersoyle:

Avrupa-Asya-Ortadogu-Uzakdogu: Azerbaycan, Gurcistan, Rusya, Ukrayna, Moldova,Litvanya, Letonya, Estonya, Romanya, Bulgaristan, Makedonya, Arnavutluk,Bosna-Hersek, Macaristan, Slovakya, Cek Cumhuriyeti, Polonya, Almanya,Avusturya, Italya, Isvicre, Hollanda, Belcika, Fransa, Danimarka, Norvec,Isvec, Finlandiya, Ingiltere, Portekiz, Ispanya, Kazakistan, Tacikistan,Kirgizistan, Turkmenistan, Ozbekistan, Afganistan, Pakistan, Hindistan, Nepal,Banglades, Mogolistan, Japonya, Guney Kore, Malezya, Vietnam, Kambocya, Burma,Tayland, Irak, Israil, Yemen.Kuzey Amerika: Kanada, ABD, MeksIka.Guney Amerika: Kolombiya, Bolivya, Sili, Arjantin, Brezilya.
Afrika: Fas, Cezayir, Misir, Moritanya, Mali, Nijer, Cad, Sudan, Etiyopya,Senegal, Gambiya, Gine, Burkina Faso, Gana, Togo, Nijerya, Kamerun, Kongo,Uganda, Kenya, Tanzanya, Malavi, Mozambik, Madagaskar, Guney Afrika.
Okyanusya: Avustralya, Endonezya, Filipinler.
Rusya ile arasi "soguk" <******> 
ABD ile yakin iliskisi bilinen Gulen, Rusya ile ayni sicak ortami bulamiyor.Moskova yonetiminin "yeni guvenlik konsepti" ni uygulamaya koydugu 2001'den buyana, Gulen'e ait 16 okulu kapatildi. 2003 yilinda Baskurdistan'daki Gulen
okullarinda calisan 10 ogretmeni sinir disi edildi.

PAYLAşIM:N.YUCE NYUCE?grandecom.net

*******

Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

26/2/2007 - FETHULLAH:İğLü-YI KELİMETULLAH VEYA CİHAD-M.F.GüLEN 
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
İ'Lü-YI KELİMETULLAH VEYA CİHAD-Nil Yayınları-İzmirğ2001 

ğ Cihadın gayesi şarktan garba kadar geniştir. Bazen bir kelime, bazen bir susma, bazen sadece yüzünü ekşitme, bazen bir tebessüm, bazen bir meclisten ayrılma, bazen de bir meclise girme, kısaca yaptığı her şeyi Allah için yapma ve bu yolda sevgi ve öfkeyi 'onun rızasına göre ayarlama bütünüyle İslami cihadın içine girer. s:19 

ğ Mümin ağaç gibidir, meyve verdiği sürece canlılığını korur, meyve vermediği zaman da kurur gider. s:19 

ğ Ne kadar bedbin ve karamsar insan varsa hepsini tetkik edin, onların cihadı terk etmiş olduğunu görürsünüz. Bunlar Hakk ve hakikatı başkalarına anlatmadıkları için Allah da füyuzatlarını kesiş; dolayısıyla da bunlar içleri itibarı ile kaskatı ve kapkaranlık kalışlardır. S:19ğ20 

ğ Kendi iç meselelerini halledememiş, riyadan, ucubtan gurur ve kibirden kurtulamamış, şurada burada çalım satmak için iş gören insanların Cihad adına yaptıkları şeylere gelince bunlar yapmaktan çok yıkmaktır. S:29 

ğ İçlerini zaptu rapt altına alamamış, riyanın burnunu kıramamış, fahirlenmeyi ayaklarının altında ezmemiş, başkalarına iş buyurmayı ve gösteriş yapmayı ruhlarından atamamış insanların yaptıkları da yapacakları da huzursuzluk kaynağı olma ve gürültü çıkarmaktan başka bir işe yaramayacaktır. S:31 

ğ Meseleyi yalnız manevi cihad şeklinde ele alıp "kendi kavgamı vereden başkaları ile uğraşmam doğru olmaz " diyerek bir köşeye çekilenler, çekilip nefislerine derece kazandırmayı her şeyi üstünde görenler ve insanların irşat mücadelesine iştirak etmeyenler ise en hafif ifadesiyle İslam'ı mistisizme karıştırma hatası içindedirler. S:31 

ğ Cihad eri, Allah'ı her şeye tercih edecek şekilde ihlaslı, samimi, yürekten ve gönül insanı olmalıdır. S:33 

ğ Cihad, bir mü'minin uğruna canını feda edebileceği en tatlı ümniye ve en tatlı idealdir. S:44 

ğ Müslüman milletleri canlı tutan bir hayat kaynağıdır. s:45

ğ Mü'minde uyarılması gereken en yüce duygu, cihad ruhudur. S:47 

ğ Resul-i Ekrem(SAV)'in genel ıslahatları arasında ölümden korkmayan, hal bildiği yoldan dönmeyen, olabildiğince zinde bir cemaati ve aktif bir kadroyu yetiştirmiş olması, O'nun en dikkat çekici hususlarındandır. S:47 

ğ Cihaddan geri kalmak, ciddi bir günahtır. s:57 

ğ Gözden perde kalkıp gayb müşahede edilebilse, şehitlerin öbür alemde nimetler içinde oldukları görülebilecektir. s:61 

ğ Biz şehidlerin arkasından ağlar, geride bıraktıkları yetimleri için gözyaşı dökeriz; onlar ise, geriye dönüp dünyadakilerin perişan hallerine ağlarlar. Dünyanın bir put haline getirilişine, rahat ve rehavet içinde çeşitli sefil yerlerde geçirilen hayata, İslam için cihad edilmeyişine, emr-i bi'l ma'ruf ve nehy-i ani'l münker yapılmayışına, kapkaranlık geçen gecelere gözyaşından habersiz seccadelere ve İslam'ın derdiyle iki büklüm olunmayışa ağlarlar. s:61 

ğ Mü'minlerin hayatında cihad ruhu söndüğü zaman, yavaş yavaş iman ve İslam aşkı da söner. Etraflarını çepeçevre fitne kıvılcımları, hatta fitne alevleri sarar; fitneler de hep fitne doğurur ve neticede evleri, sokakları, çarşı ve pazarları hep birer melanet yuvası haline gelir de, artık onlar bu korkunç hadiseler karşısında bile en ufak bir reaksiyon gösterme gayreti taşımaz hale gelirler. S:73 

ğ Kalplerden cihad arzu ve iştiyakının silinmesi nispetinde vahyin yümün bereketi, ilahi maksadı anlama aşk ve şevki de kaybolur gider. üünkü kalpler artık ilham-ı İlahi'nin indiği yerler olmaktan çıkmış, dolayısıyla kişiler de ilahi esrardan nasipsiz duruma düşmüşlerdir. S:73 

ğ Ferdin, ailenin ve topyekÃ»n bir cemaatin mamure olması, Allah'ın yüce adının ufkumuzda şehbal açması istikametinde gösterilecek gayretlere bağlıdır. s:73 

ğ Aziz olmayı arzu ediyorsanız, Hz. Allah'a kalplerinizde büyük yer verin, O'nu hayatınıza gaye yapın, O'nsuz bir hayata lanet çekin. s:74 

ğ Sokaklar, mü'minin cihadıyla saadete erecek, dünyayı kana boğan anarşi mü'minin cihadıyla yeryüzünü terk edecek, insanlık huzuru, mutluluğu mü'minin cihadıyla tadıp tanıyacak ve cennet, yine mü'minin cihadıyla yere inmiş olacaktır. s:76 

ğ Muhabbet fedailerinin kuracağı bu dünya, bütün insanlığa huzur ve sulh getirecek, onların ebedi teminatının kaynağı, esası ve mesnedi olacaktır. Bunu kurma yolunda atılan her adım mukaddes ve gösterilen en küçük gayret dahi Hakk katında mübecceldir. S:77 

ğ Günah, rahmetten tam anlamıyla istifade etmeye manidir. S:81 

ğ Salih amel, sadece ibadetten ibaret olmayıp, temelde nebi ahlakıyla ahlaklanma demektir. Bu ahlakta, eşya ve hadiseleri anlama, insan ve kainat arasındaki münasebeti kavrama da vardır. Yine bu ahlakta, iç derinliği ile dış tefekkürü aynı ritimde koruma kabiliyet ve meziyeti mevcuttur. Böylece sonsuzu yakalayabilen insan, hakiki ma'nada salahı yakalamış olur.. s:88 

ğ Bir mü'min, kafirin tasallutu altında yaşamaya razı olmuşsa, o, İslam'a ve imana ait her şeyi kaybetmiştir ve esasen onun yaşamaya hakkı da yoktur. S:90 

ğ Bir mü'minin bin bir ihtimam içinde yaşatacağı en mukaddes duygu ve düşünce, cihana hakim olma duygu ve düşüncesi olmalıdır. s:90 

ğ Milletinizin içinden bir nehar bekliyorsanız, gece hayatı yaşayacak, kendinizi zora koşacak; fırtına, tipi demeden mehaliki iktiham edecek, kandan irinden deryaları geçecek, arkada pek çok Uhud'ları bırakacak ve sonra Mekke fethiyle, üaldıran zaferiyle selamlaşacaksınız. Ama bütün bunlar bir kıştan, bir geceden sonra, binlerce derdin şakaklarınızı zonklatmasının ardından olacaktır. s:93ğ94 

ğ Her doğum, mutlaka sancı ve ızdırapla meydana gelir. Doğum neşesini tatmak isteyenler, böyle bir sancı ve ızdıraba razı olmalıdırlar. S:94 

ğ Günümüzde her türlü anarşi ve terör dış mihraklıdır. Dış güçler bu vesile ile bu cennet vatanı bir kaos cehennemine çevirmek istemektedirler. Anarşi ve terörle zaafa uğratılan bir devlete her türlü teklife boyun eğdirmekten daha kolay bir şey yoktur. s:102 

ğ Cihad, bizim dahili ve harici huzur ve sükÃ»numuzun yegane garantisidir. Cihadın olmadığı bir dünyada, hiç kimsenin hiç bir şeye karşı, huzur ve sükÃ»n adına garantisi yoktur. s:105 

ğ Aziz olarak yaşamanın yolu, yerinde ölmesini bilmektir. S:113 

ğ Cihadsız geçen hayat, boşa geçmiş demektir. s:114 

ğ Mazlumun imdadına koşmak bize bir vazife olduğu gibi, zalimin zulmünü def'etmek de bir vazifedir. Yoksa öyle acı bir senfonizma ile HuzÃ»r-u Rabb'ü'l-alemin'e gideriz ki, bu senfonizmadan çıkan nakarat ve sesler, mazlumların ah u efganı, ırzına geçilen kadınların feryad u figanı ve yetim çocukların iniltisidir. Rabbin huzurunda bu gedikle, bu eksik ve kusurla haşr u neşr olmak, ne büyük talihsizliktir!..s:114-115 

ğ Bu gün ara sıra camiye gitmek, hac farizasını yerine getirip dönmek bazılarımız için birer teselli kaynağı olmaktadır. Halbuki içinde bulunduğumuz durumun vehameti, şahsi farzları ifa ile bertaraf edilebilecek kadar basit değildir. Emr-i bi'l-ma'ruf, nehy-i ani'l-münker vazifesini yerine getirmekten başka bir çaremiz olduğunu zannetmiyorum. S:117 

ğ Rahatını terk edemeyen, şahsi hazlarından ve zevklerinden fedakarlıkta bulunmayan bir insandan büyük vazifeler beklenemez. S:121 

ğ Mümin dini için yaşayan insandır. Eğer din payidar olacak ve o, yeryüzünü hakimiyeti altına alacaksa bu takdirde onun için yaşanın bir manası vardır. Aksi halde, yaşanan hayat omuzlarda ağır bir yüktür. S:130 

ğ Hayatı hakir görmeyenlerin, ukbaya dünya gibi bakamayanların cihadı bütün buudları ile birlikte ele alıp, yaşamaları adeta imkansızdır. S:131 

ğ Ahirete iştiyak, en bereketli cesaret kaynağıdır. S:132 

ğ Mademki ölüm takdir edildiği zaman gelecektir, öyle ise en mühim mes'ele, aziz olarak ölmektir. s:137 

ğ Aslında biz, öbür aleme iştiyakla Allah için dökeceğimiz iki damla göz yaşı ve iki damla kanın O'nun yanında nasıl hora geçtiğini bilsek, güvercinler gibi kanat çırpar, o hal ve o havayı yakalamayı bin şevk ile isteyip, arzu ederdik. S:144ğ145 

ğ şehadet, ebediyeti yakalama garantisidir. S:146 

ğ şehadet, bizim arzumuzdur, aşkımızdır, tutkumuzdur. s:158 

ğ Hayatını, şiir ahengi içinde salihatla geçirmiş bir insanın en son yapması gereken, hayatını şehadetle kafiyelendirmesidir. s:158 

ğ Hiç şüphesiz, iyi amellerin sertacı şehadettir.s:159

ğ şehadet, hayatını Allah'a vakfetmiş bir insanın neticede ruhunu Allah'a bir müşahid edasıyla teslim etmesidir. S:159 NevabaD nevabad?gmail.com

********

Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

22/2/2007 - FETHULLAH:Bediüzzaman Hazretleri "Menfi Milliyetçilik" yapmışmıdır 
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Bediüzzaman Hazretleri "Menfi Milliyetçilik" yapmışmıdır ? 
Yazar Dr. Emin şimşek 
SORU: Bediüzzaman Hazretlerinin bir eserinde şu ifadeleri kullandığı iddia ediliyor : 
"Ey Asurlular ve Ahemenidlerin cihangirlik zamanında, onların öncüleri ve kahraman askerleri olan arslan Kürtler! Beşyüz yıldır yattınız. Yeter artık. Uyanınız. Sabahtır. Yoksa vahşet ve gaflet sizi vahşet sahrasında yağma edecektir. İlahi hikmet denilen alem makinesinin nizamı ve telgraf hattı gibi bütün aleme dalbudak salan Tanrı'nın nurlu kanununun kurucusu olan ilahi hikmet, ezel ufkundan kader parmağını kaldırmış size emrediyor ki: Ayrılık, gayrılıkla damla damla dağınık sular gibi boşa giden hamiyet ve kuvvetinizi milliyet fikriyle birleştirip kaynaştırarak zerrelerdeki küçük cazibelerden bir umumi ve milli cazibe teşkili ile Kürtler gibi büyük bir kütleyi dünya gibi döndürerek İslam ve Osmanlı şevket güneşinin mevkibinde parlak bir yıldız gibi cazibesine uymakla muvazeneyi ve umumi ahengi muhafaza ediniz."
Menfi Kürtçülük ima eden bu ifadeler gerçekmidir ? Gerçek ise nasıl anlaşılmalıdır ? 
El-Cevab : Bediüzzaman Hazretlerinin Divan-ı Harbdeki savunmasını ve sonuç kısmındaki önerilerini sunduğu ğİki Mekteb-i Musibetin şehadetnamesi yahut Divan-ı Harb-i ürfiğ isimli Eserinden alıntılanan yukarıdaki iddiaların birtakım ilaveler içerdiğini anlamak için Risale-i Nur uzmanı olmaya gerek yoktur. En basitinden , Bediüzzaman Hazretleri eserlerinin hiçbir yerinde ğTanrığ kelimesini kullanmamıştır , kullanmaz ! Halbuki bu iddiade bariz bir şekilde ğTanrığnın nuruğ denmektedir. Dolaysıyla ğDivan-ı Harfı ürfiğ eserinin 58.Sayfasından birtakım kelimeler eklenerek tahrif edilmiş bu sahte alıntının asıl metnine bir bakalım :
ğEy eski çağların cihangir Asya ordularının kahraman askerlerinin ahfadı olan vatandaşlarım ve kardeşlerim! Beş yüz senedir yattığınız yeter. Artık uyanınız, sabahtır. Yoksa, sahra-yı vahşette yatmakla gaflet sizi yağma edecektir.Hikmet denilen makine-i alemin nizamı ve telgraf hattı gibi umum aleme uzanan ve dal budak salan kanun-u nurani-yi İlahiyenin müessisi olan hikmet-i İlahiye, ufk-u ezelden kaderin parmağını kaldırmış, size emrediyor ki: Tefrika ile müteferrik su gibi katre katre zayi olan hamiyet ve kuvvetinizi fikr-i milliyetle, yani İslamiyet milliyetiyle tevhid ve mezc ederek, zerratın cazibe-i cüz'iyeleri gibi bir cazibe-i umumi-i vatani teşkil ile, kütle-i azimi küre gibi tedvir ederek şems-i şevket-i İslamiyenin cemahir-i müttefika-i İslamiyenin mevkebinde bir kevkeb-i münevver gibi cazibesine ittiba ile muvazene ve aheng-i umumiyeyi muhafaza ediniz.ğ

Bediüzzaman Hazretleri neşğet ettiği toplumu , son beşyüz yıl Osmanlı Devlet-i Aliyesinde olduğu üzere , İslam milleti çerçevesinde hareket etmeye , İslamğın birleştirici bir parçası olmaya , İslam Birliğinin bir azası olarak çalışmaya teşvik ettiğini görmekteyiz. Yoksa , menfi milliyetçilik hislerini kabartan bir tane ifade görmemekteyiz. 
Zaten yazının devamında;
"Fen, san'at silahıyla cehalet ve fakra hücum ediniz" 
ğKılıçlarınızı, fen ve san'at ve tesanüd-ü hikmet-i Kur'aniye cevherinden yapmalısınız.ğ

İfadelerinden Bediüzzaman Hazretleri , Fen , Sanat ve Kurğanın Hikmet rehberliğinde bir terakkiye vurgu yapmaktadır. 
Hayatını Allah (CC) ve Resulünü(SAV) anlatmaya , İmanğı kalblere nakşetmeye talib insanlar hangi ırk-kültür ve etnik grubtan olursa olsun , daima kucaklayıcı bir tavır sergilemiş, bu konuda İslam kardeşliğini ön planda tutmuşlardır ! Bediüzzaman Hazretleride bu kardeşliğin ve kucaklayıcı atmosferin , Türk Milleti rehberliğinde tüm milletlerin İslam kardeşliği yaklaşımı ile tahakkuk edeceği eksenindedir.
Bunun en bariz örneğini , kendisinden destek isteyen şeyh Saidğe verdiği müthiş cevabta görmekteyiz : 
ğTürk milleti asırlardan beri İslamiyete hizmet etmiş ve çok veliler yetiştirmiştir. Bunların torunlarına kılınç çekilmez; siz de çekmeyiniz, teşebbüsünüzden vazgeçiniz. Millet, irşad ve tenvir edilmelidirğ (Tarihçe-i Hayat, s. 135.)
Sözlerimi üstad Bediüzzaman Hazretlerinin , Türk Milletine bakışını gösteren birkaç cümlesi ile noktalayıp , onu bir Türk düşmanı , menfi bir Kürt milliyetçisi gibi göstermek isteyenleri -şayet varsa- ğvicdanlarınağ havale ederek bitirmek istiyorum.
ğğ.Türk milleti Kurğanğın bayraktarı ve sena-i Kurğaniyeye mazhar olduğu içinğğ (şualar, Sayfa 327)
ğğ.Türk milletinin daima dinde ve imanda ileri olduğunuğğ (şualar, Sayfa 329)
ğBu kahraman İslam Türk milleti başka bir devletin boyunduruğu altına giremez. ğ (şualar, Sayfa 469)
ğğTürk milletinin geçmiş asırlardaki milyarlar şerefli merhum ordularına ve milyonlarla şehidlerineğğ (Emirdağ Lahikası, Sayfa 191)
ğVe Türk milletinin bin yıllık kudsi mefahir-i milliyesine mümasil, yine Türk milletinin dünyaya örnek olmuş kahraman ecdadının yerinde İslamiyet hakikatlerine sarılarak yine Kurğanğın bayraktarlığı vazifesiyle istikbalin kıtğalarında hakim-i manevi olacağını hissedebilirler.( Emirdağ Lahikası, Sayfa 368)
ğğTürk milleti Kurğan ın bayraktarı ve sena-yı Kurğaniyeye mazhar olduğu için..ğ (Emirdağ Lahikası, Sayfa 245)

kaan dost kaaniyidedost?yahoo.com

****************** 
Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

22/2/2007 - FETHULLAH: BAHAİLERİN LİDERİ Mİ?
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Fethullah Bahailerin Lideri mi ?

"Fethullah Müslüman değil, Bahailerin lideri"

Semih Tufan Gülaltay, (İleri Yayınları'ndan çıkan) "Fethullah Müslüman mı" kitabında Fethullah Gülen'i farklı bir açıdan inceliyor. Kendi kaleminden:

"Bu kitaptaki ana mevzu, Fethullah'ın rejim düşmanlığı ya da ABD adına yüklendiği misyon değil... Ben O'nun İslamiyet'in içine sokulmuş bir Truva atı olup olmadığını sorguluyorum. O bir Truva atı mıdır? Fethullah Bahailer'in gizli lideri midir? Amaç İslam dinini tahrif etmek midir? Gerçek ve halis Müslüman kitlemizi Fethullah'tan 
nasıl koruyabiliriz? Ve benim için işin en önemli yanı 21. asrın en büyük dinamik gücü olan Türkçü gençliğin Türk-İslam sentezi adı altında kandırılmasının önüne geçme yollarının ortaya konmasıdır... 
Nurculuğun Türk milliyetçilerinin sırtına basarak Tevrat ittifakı kurmasının önüne geçmek, Orta Asya'da misyonerlik okulları açarak İngilizceyi Orta Asya'da tek dil haline getirme çalışmalarına artık dur diyebilecek miyiz?

Fethullah'ın birinci gayesi Türk devletini ele geçirmek, ikinci gayesi ise, geçmişin intikamını almak için İran'ı istila edip İran'la harbe girmektir... O, bu operasyonda Turancıları kullanmayı düşünüyor... Bütün Türk dünyasını ele geçirdikten sonra ise önce aldatmaca bir dinler diyalogu oluşturacak sonra da gerçekte bir Tevrat ittifakı olan Bahailiğe geçiş sürecini başlatarak bütün dünya dinlerini Bahailik altında birleştirme sürecini başlatacaktır... Son merhalesi Fethullah'ın "mesih" ilan edilerek dünya peygamberliğine adım atmasıdır..."

Kitapta Gülaltay, Fethullahçılığın kökeni İran'a uzanan Bahailik tarikatının bir kolu olduğunu ve Gülen'in Bahailiğin günümüzdeki lideri olduğunu iddia ediyor.

Gülaltay'a göre, Bahailik sıradan bir tarikat veya cemaat değildir. Hatta Bahailik İslam içinde bir mezhep de değildir. Bahailik, 3 büyük dini, İslamiyeti, Hıristiyanlığı ve Museviliği tek bir pota altında birleştirmeye çalışan bir dinlerüstü mezheptir. İran'da İslam öncesi geleneklerini sürdürmek isteyen ve bu nedenle İslamiyeti diğer dinlerle birleştirmeye ve tahrif etmeye çalışan çeşitli tarikatlara dayanmaktadır. Bahailiğin ortaya çıkışını 800'lü yıllara kadar götüren Gülaltay'a göre Fethullah'ın Müslümanlık anlayışının ardında aslında kökeni İran'a dayanan bu İslam-dışı tarikatlar vardır. 
Dolayısıyla Fethullah'ın ne kadar Müslüman olduğu sorgulanmalıdır.Gülaltay kitabında, İran'daki Batıni mezheplerinin her birinin ortaya çıkışını ve birbirini nasıl takip ettiğini anlatıyor ve bu mezheplerin neden İslam-dışı sayıldığını örnekleriyle okuyucuya sunuyor. 
Gülaltay, İran'daki İslamdışı mezhepleri Mazdek'le başlatıyor. Sonra sırasıyla, Hürremiye Mezhebi, Babek, İsmailiye ve Hasan Sabbah, Hurufiler, Cavidaniye, Babilik, Bahailik... Gülaltay'a göre bu mezhepler farklı isimler taşımalarına karşın aslında aynı mezhebir devamıdır. üünkü, sık sık İran Devleti'ne ve Halifeliğe karşı ayaklanan bu mezhepler, başarısız olunca yollarına devam edebilmek için isim değiştirmiştir. Yoksa eylemleri de inançları da farklı değildir.

Bu tarikatların kısa bir tarihin sunduktan sonra Fethullah'ın bu tarikatlarla bağlantısını yapıtlarından örneklerle açıklanıyor. ürneğin Batıni tarikatlarının en önemli özelliği yasak kimliklerini saklayarak takiyye yapmalarıdır. Gülaltay'a göre, Batıniler takiyye yaparak gerçek inançlarını gizlerler, Müslümanlarla kaynaşırlar ve devleti içten içe fethetmeye çalışırlar. Aynen Fethullahçılar gibi...Batınilerin Kitabün Nur'undan Saidi Nursi'nin Risale-i Nur'unaüncelikle Batıniler, şeyhlerinin kitabını Kuran yerine kabul ederler. Cavidaniyeler, şeyhleri Fazlullah'ın Cavidannamesi'ni, Babiler ise 
şeyhleri Muhammed Bab'ın kitabı Kitab-ün Nur'u Kuran kabul ederler. Ne hikmetse, Saidi Nursi'nin Risale-i Nur'u isim olarak ve cemaatin gösterdiği saygı bakımından, içerik olarak, Kitab-ün Nur'a çok benzemektedir. Türkiye'deki Nurculara göre, Kuran anlaşılması zordur, bu nedenle müritlere Nur Risaleleri önerilir. Risalelere adeta ikinci 
bir Kuran mualemesi gösteren Fethullah, Gülaltay'a göre bu şekilde Müslümanlığa da aykırı hareket etmiş olmaktadır. Gülaltay, Fethullah'ın şu sözüne dikkat çekiyor: 

"İlimler sahasında meselenin temel esprisini ise Bediüzzaman'ın mülahazasında buluruz. şöyle der o: Allah'ın iki kitabı vardır. Biri kainat kitabı, diğeri Kur-an'ı Kerim." Gülaltay'a göre Fethullah Gülen, "Kainat kitabı" derken Risaleleri kastetmektedir. Gülaltay, buna benzer pek çok örneği kitabında veriyor ve Nurcuların Risaleleri öne çıkarmasının nedeninin Kuran'ın geçerliliğini ortadan kaldırmak olduğunu söylüyor.

Fethullah isminin kaynağı Gülen'in kimliğini ele veriyorFethullah Gülen'in isminin kaynağı da gizli kimliğinin bir başka 
göstergesi. Gülen'in ismi 1844 yılında İran şahı'nı öldürmeye kalkışan bir Bahai fedaisinden gelmektedir: Fethullah Kami. Fethullah Gülen'in ailesinin İran'dan göçme olduğunu da ortaya koyan Gülaltay, Bahailikle bir başka bağlantısını daha ortaya çıkarmaktadır.Fethullah'ın rumuz olarak kullandığı isimler de eski Bahai kahramanlara atıftır. ürneğin, "1982 yılının sonlarında DGM savcılığının hakkında başlattığı soruşturmada, Fethullah'm Dahhak kod 
adını kullanarak kitap yazdığı tespit edilmiş. Bilindiği üzere Dahhak İran mitolojisinde, İran'ı istila edip İran şahı Cemşit'i testere ile ortadan ikiye böldürten, İran halkına işkenceler, eziyetler yapan bir adammış. İran halkı Dahhak-ı Zalim diye andıkları bu gaddar adamın zulmünden perişan olmuştu."

Işık evlerinin sırrı: Ev-mabetler

Gülaltay, Babilerin ibadet için camiler yerine evleri tercih etmesiyle Fethullahçıların Işıkevleri arasında da bir bağlantı 
kuruyor: "Babiler, camilere gitmez, cemaatle namaz kılmazlardı. Bunun yerine evlerde toplanmayı tercih ederlerdi." Ardından Nur evleriyle ilgili Fethullah Gülen'in şu sözlerine dikkat çekiyor: "Bu ışık evlerinin kendine has özellikleri vardır... Yüreği pek, imanı çelik insanların yetiştiği kutsal mekanlardır... Artık geçmişte camide yapılan dini ruhunun müzakereleri bu evlerde biraraya gelinerek yapılacaktır." Ve Gülaltay nur evlerinin İslamdışı olduğunu şu 
şekilde anlatıyor: "Anlaşılacağı gibi Fethullah Gülen, bundan sonra caminin önemli olmadığını söylüyor. üünkü büyük ustası Kürt Sait de camiye girmezdi. Buradaki amaç ise İslam'ın birliktelik ve cemaat ruhunu yıkmaktır. Kurretü'l-Ayn'ın ve Babi şeyhlerinin vaaz verdiği yerler camiler değildi. Fethullah'ın tabiriyle nur evleriydi. Yine aynı Fethullah, Yeşeren Düşünceler isimli kitabının 164. sayfasında ev-mabet [adıyla] bu ışık evlerini tarif ediyor. Ev-mabet terimi 
Bahailik dininde mabede verilen addır. Bahailerin mabedlerine ev-mabet adı verilir."

Gülen'den Bahailere gizli övgüler

Gülaltay, Fethullah'ın kitaplarında Bahailere nasıl gizlice övdüğünü de ortaya çıkarıyor. ürneğin, Fethullah'ın Hz. Muhammed'i anlattığı sanılan kimi yazılarında aslında Bahailerin lideri Molla Muhammed Ali'yi andığını aktarıyor: "Dostların vefasızlığına, düşmanların ardı arkası kesilmeyen istila ve ifsatlarına uğramasaydı, kim bilir daha 
neler yapacaktı? Keşke, bu mübarek dünya; duygu, düşünce, anlayış ve hayat felsefesiyle hiç değişmeseydi. Onun yiğitliği, sadeliği ve mertliği bu güne kadar dipdiri kalabilseydi. Keşke O muhteşem saray ve yüksek kasırların altın yaldızlı kubbeleri altında, baygın ve mahmur dolaşan hasım dünyanın, talihsiz insanlarının durumuna düşmeseydi." Gülaltay, bu alıntıda önemli bir çelişkiyi yakalıyor: "Yukardaki metinde anlatılan kasır ve saraylar dönemin 
İran şah'ının saraylarıdır. üünkü Hz. Muhammed devrinde Arabistan'da ne kasır vardı ne saray."
Gülaltay, bu konuda daha pek çok örnek yakalamış. Gülaltay'a göre, baskı ve zulüm gören insan tasvirleri sanılanın aksine Hz. Muhammed dönemi yaşamış Müslümanlar değil, başarısız ayaklanmalardan sonra yurttan yurda göçürülen Bahailerdir. ürneğin, 1868'de Bahailer sürgüne gönderilir. Fethullah Gülen'in kitaplarında anlattığı ömür boyu süren büyük göç aslında Bahailerin sürgünüdür. Gülaltay'a göre bahsedilen göç sanıldığı gibi Mekke'den Medine'ye Hz. Muhammed'in hicreti değildir.

Başka bir yerde ise Fethullah G. şöyle diyor: 

"Bir başka defasında da seni kardeşinle konuşmaktan men etmişlerdi. Hani o güne kadar, bir lahza kendisinden ayrılmadığın kardeşinle konuşmaktan... Savaş meydanlarında omuz omuza, yemek sofralarında diz dize oturduğun 
kardeşinle konuşmayacaktın." Gülaltay'a göre burada kastedilen de yine Bahai liderleridir. üünkü Müslümanların tarihinde kardeşiyle konuşmaktan men edilme gibi bir cezalandırma söz konusu edilmemiştir. 
Halbuki Abdülaziz'in bir fermanında, Bahaullah'ın çocukları birbirleriyle konuşmamaları kaydıyla sürgüne gönderiliyordu. 
Fethullah'ın uğruna gözyaşı döktüğü işte bunlardır.Fethullahçılıkla Bahai inanışları arasındaki paralellikler

Gülaltay'ın bulduğu çeşitli paralellikleri şöyle sıralayabiliriz:- Bahailer cenazelerini İslam inanışının tersine, mermer lahitler 
içinde gömerler. Saidi Nursi de vasiyetinde cesedinin lahitin içine konulmasını istemiştir.

- Bahailerde ibadete başlama yaşı 16'dır. Fethullah Gülen de bir kitabında şöyle demektedir: "16 yaşıma kadarki dönemi çocukluk dönemi sayıyorum."

- Bahailikte el öptürmek kesinlikle yasaktır. Fethullah Gülen de el öptürme konusunda şöyle diyor: "Fevkalade rahatsızlık duyuyorum. El öptürme prensibim hiç yoktur."

- Bahailer, camiye girmez, cemaatle namaz kılmaz. Sadece cenaze namazı kılarlar. Gülaltay'a göre, Fethullah Gülen'in de cenaze namazı dışında camiye girip namaz kıldığını şu ana kadar kimse görmemiştir.

- Bahailikte kurban kesilmez. ünlü Fethullahçı bilim adamlarından birisi de katıldığı bir tartışma programında kurban kesmeyi hayvan katliamı olarak nitelendirmiştir.

- Bahailikte, herkes malının yüzde beşini, toplumun başında bulunan 19'lar heyetine vermek zorundadır. Fethullahçı organizasyon ve vakıfların başındaki yönetim kurulu da 19 kişidir.

Fethullah ile Bahailer arasındaki bir başka somut bağlantı ise Saidi Nursi'nin hayatından alınmaktadır. Saidi Nursi, Gülaltay'ın ortaya çıkardığına göre, İran şahına suikast düzenleyen Babilerin şeyhlerinden Celaleddin Afgani'nin İran'dan kaçıp Abdülhamit'in himayesine girmesi sırasında kuryelik etmişti. Saidi Nursi, yine bir başka Bahai tetikçi Kirmani'yi de İran-Türkiye sınırında karşılayacak ve İstanbul'a kadar kendisine eşlik edecekti.

Gülen'in sözlerinde (gizli) anlamlarFethullah'ın eserlerinde gizli gizli Bahailik propagandası yaptığını 
da Gülaltay çeşitli örneklerle açıklıyor:

Kapı: Bahai mezheplerinden Babiliğin kurucusu Muhammed Bab'tır. "Bab" kelimesinin bir anlamı da "kapı"dır.

"Ulu sultan! Canlı-cansız, insan-hayvan, (..) her şey varlığını soluklar.": Gülaltay bir başka bölümde ise Gülen'in bu sözündeki gizli anlamı ortaya çıkarıyor: Ulu Sultan kelimesi Bahai şeyhi Bahaullah'a atfedilmiştir. Hayvanları, eşyaları bile Allah'ın kulları olarak kabul eden ise Muhammed Bab'ın hocası Kazım-ı Reşdi'dir.

Nebiler Sultanı: Gülaltay, Fethullah'ın sık sık kullandığı "Nebiler Sultanı" teriminin de karşılığını buluyor. Gülaltay'a göre, 
Fethullah'ın burada kastettiği Hz. Muhammed değil, Bahaullah'tır. 
üünkü, Bahaullah'ın lakabı döneminde "Sultan"dır.Nur Asrı: Muhammed Bab'ın Kitabün Nur ile Babiliği yaydığı ilk 
yıllara da Nur asrı denmektedir.

Timur ve Cengiz düşmanlığı: Fethullah bir kitabında şöyle diyor: "Allah bir zamanlar Cengiz, Hülagü ve Timurlenk'in eliyle hırpaladığı ve ikaz ettiği İslam alemini bugün de Batılılar vasıtasıyla hırpalayıp ikaz etmektedir..." Gülaltay, Fethullah Cengiz, HülagÃ» ve Timurlenk'e karşı olmasını bu hükümdarların Bahailerin önemli önderlerini öldürmüş olmasına bağlıyor. Cengiz Han'ın oğlu HülagÃ», Hasan Sabbah'ı; Timurlenk'in oğlu Miranşah ise Fazlullah'ı öldürmüştü..


"Dönmezem" ve "mum gibi yanıp erimek": Bu kelimeleri de Fethullah sık sık kullanmaktadır. ürneğin: "üevresinde kol gezen tehlikelere aldırmadan, yüce derslerine devam eden ve hakkında bayağıların bayağısı hükümler kesilip biçilirken. `Hançer ile yüreğimi yar! Senden dönmezem' diyerek hakikati haykıran büyük muzdariplerin `Evet hep böyle ızdırap gören ızdırap düşünen ve bir mum gibi yana yana eriyip giden, bu yüce kametlerin arkasında yürüyenler hiçbir zaman 
aldanmadılar ve hiçbir zaman hayal kırıklığına uğramadılar.'" Tahran Kalesi'nde infaz edilmeden önce "Dönmezem" diye bağıran Bahailerin ünlü kadın kahramanı Kurretül-Ayn'dır. O dönem Bahailere yapılan işkenceler arasında en yaygın olanı da vücutları hançerle yarıp içlerine mumlar sokulmasıydı.

Fetret Devri ve Rönesans: 

Fetret devri derken kastedilen Bahailerin yaşadığı uzun sürgün dönemidir. Yeniden diriliş ise Bahailerin öğretilerini tüm dünyaya kabul ettirmeleri demektir. ürneğin: "Bu ise uzun bir fetretten sonra, bu mazlumlar ülkesinin yeniden dirilişi 
ve "Rönesansı" demektir. Kimbilir, belki o zaman batmak üzere olan dün-yanın diğer kesiminin elinden tutup kaldırma fırsatı doğar."

Kendini peygamber gören GülenBahailerin bir başka propagandası şeyhlerinin peygamber olduğudur. 
Bahai şeyhleri kendi peygamberlikleri altında tüm dünya dinlerini bir arada toplanmaya çağırırlar. Gülaltay, Fethullah'ın kimi yazılarında satır aralarında kendi peygamberliğini nasıl savunduğunu göstermektedir:

"Allah, elbette insanları da peygambersiz bırakmayacaktır."

"İnsanlar, akıllarıyla kainatta cereyan eden hadiselere bakıp, Allah'ı bulsalar bile yaratılışlarındaki gaye ve hikmeti, nereden gelip, nereye gittiklerini ve ibadetlerinin keyfiyetlerini peygambersiz bilemezler."

"Hilafete giden yol herkese açıktır."

"Hak için halkın temsilcisi demek, peygamber mesleğine talip olmak ve onu temsil etmek demektir. Onu yapabilmek için de peygamberane aşk, şevk, gayret, azim, cehd ve irade gerekir."

Fethullah görüldüğü gibi yeni peygamberlere ihtiyaç olduğunu ve Allah'ın insanları peygambersiz bırakmayacağını söylüyor. Halbuki İslam inancına göre Hz. Muhammed son peygamberdir. Yalnızca bu bile Gülaltay'a göre Fethullahçılığın İslamdışı olduğunun bir kanıtıdır ve bu propagandanın bir sonraki aşaması Fethullah'ın kendisini Mesih 
ilan etmesi olacaktır.Fethullah'ın Amerikancılığının Bahailikteki kaynağıGülaltay, kitabın sonuna doğru Fethullah'ın gerçek amacının dünya çapında bir Bahai imparatorluğu kurmak olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. 
Gülaltay, Avustralya'dan Afrika'ya Asya'dan Amerika'ya milyonlarca Bahainin bulunduğunu söylüyor. Bahai imparatorluğunun işlevi dünya çapında ABD'yi iktidara getirmek olacaktır. Zaten, Bahailiğin ortak 
dili de İngilizce olacaktır. Gülaltay'a göre ABD'de bugün 20 milyon Bahai yaşıyor ve Bahailerin etkinliği oldukça önemli. Zaten Bahailerin kullandığı ev-mabetlerin kubbeleri de Beyaz Saray'ın kubbesine benziyor.
Fethullah'ın Orta Asya'daki misyonu da bu şekilde ortaya çıkıyor. 
Gülaltay'a göre Bahailer dünya çapındaki iktidarlarında İngilizce'yi resmi dil olarakilan edeceklerdir. Fethullah'ın okullarının tümünde İngilizcenin öğretilmesinin nedeni olarak bunu gösteriyor. üstelik Fethullah'ın en etkin olduğu Türk Cumhuriyetlerinden olan Yakutistan'ın durumunu da Gülaltay'dan öğreniyoruz. Bu ülkedeki Fethullahçı proje sonunda başarıya ulaşmıştır. Yakutistan'ın resmi dili İngilizce olarak ilan edilmiştir.

Gülaltay, Fethullah Gülen tehlikesinin uluslararası çapta olduğunu bu şekilde olduğunu ortaya koyduktan sonra kitabında tüm Türk milletini uyarıyor ve Fethullah tehlikesi hakkında Devlet üzerine düşeni yapmazsa görevin Kuvayı Milliyeci Atatürkçülere düşeceğini söylüyor:

"Atatürk ve Kuvayı Milliyeci yiğitlerin kurduğu devlet, hiçbir zaman sarsılmayacak, bu sarp kale, tunçtan yığınlar halinde omuz omuza yürüyen Türk gençliğinin sırtında, ulaşılmaz bir kartal yuvası olarak ebediyete kadar var olacaktır."

Paylaşım:Kaman.

****

SAid-i Kurdi İngiltere'nin Dogu'da ki hedefine es Van'da Zehra universitesi acilmasini istemisti. Dili Kurtce..İngilizlerin İrak'ta, İran'da İslami bolmek icin o donemde isledikleri "bahailik" vardi. Onunda risaleleri var.
İnsanligin anlasmasi icin mesela "ingilizce" yi tuminsanlik ogrenmeli diyorlar.
Bahailikte her dinden alinti var. vs.
Said-i Kurdi'nin risalesinde de "Diyalog" var. Altinda İngiliz arabasi var o donemde Anadoluyu dolasiyor. BU araba isine cevap veren cikmadi. 
O dun İngiliz emellerine alet oldu, Gulen bugun ABD ye hizmet ediyor.Bu yazilanlari okuyan muridlerde bizi "dinsiz-imansiz "ilan ediyor, bilesiniz. :Smile: N.Kavcar
***** 
Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

21/2/2007 - FETHULLAH:HUKUKİ DURUMU
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Yazar ü. Faruk EMİNAĞAOĞLU 
Cuma, 13 Ekim 2006 

"...Adalet Bakanı 12.7.2003 tarihli demecinde Gülen'in ülkeye dönmesinde yasal yönden hiç bir engel ve hukuksal sorun bulunmadığını belirtmiştir, Bu beyan dava açmama emri veya isteği niteliğinde yorumlanabilir ki, böyle bir beyanın Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıkları yönünden bağlayıcılığı yoktur.
Biri biterken öbürü başlayan belirli ve ortak bir bakış içeren yazı dizileri Nur örgütü ile liderini gündemde tutmaktadır. Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi kapsamında Fethullah Gülen lehine ortam yaratılması ve ülkeye dönme zemininin hazırlanması konuları bu yazının dışındadır, yazının konusu, anılan kişinin hukuksal konumudur.

Yayınlarda örgüt yerine cemaat kavramı kullanıldığından, öncelikle bu kavramın içeriği ortaya konulmalıdır, Cemaat sosyolojik ve hukuksal boyutu olan bir kavramdır. 

Sosyolojik yönden bir din yada soybağından gelen topluluk anlamındadır, Uluslaşma süreciyle düşünüldüğünde ise genelin dışında, bir din ya da soydan gelen kişileri kapsamaktadır, İslam'da, cemaat, tüm İslam topluluğu, ümmet demektir. Dar anlamıyla İslamda cemaat ise, bir imamın arkasındaki topluluk yada bir din aliminin yorumunu benimseyerek genelden ayrılan guruptur.
Osmanlı İmparatorluğu dini İslam olan bir devletti. İslam'ın ümmete bütüncüllüğe dayanması nedeniyle, Müslümanlar tek bir cemaati oluşturmaktaydı. Müslüman olmayıp aynı din yada soybağından gelenler ise ayrı ayrı cemaat kabul edilip bunlara 19. yüzyılda birtakım haklar da tanınmıştı. 

Hukuksal yönden konuya baktığımızda, ulusal düzenlemeler yanında anayasanın 90/ son maddesi uyarınca iç hukukta "bağlayıcılığı ve geçerliliği" bulunan uluslararası düzenlemeler geniş anlamıyla iç hukukumuzu oluşturmaktadır.

BM kişisel ve siyasal haklar sözleşmesi (KSHS), Ulusal Azınlıkların korunmasına ilişkin üerçeve (Avrupa) sözleşme ve diğer uluslar arası belgelerde, azınlık için "etnisite din ya da dil" yönünden farklılık aranmaktadır.

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yönünden kimlerin azınlık olduğu, "1923 tarihli Lozan Antlaşması ve 1925 tarihli Bulgaristan Dostluk Antlaşması" ile saptanmıştır imzalanan öbür sözleşmelere konulan çekince ya da beyanlarda da, azınlıkların bu antlaşma hükümlerine göre yorumlanacağı belirtilmiştir. 

Lozan Antlaşmasına göre "Türkiye de yaşayıp Türk vatandaşı olan ancak Müslüman olmayan" gruplar yani cemaatler, azınlık sayılmıştır. Antlaşma hükümlerinde değişiklik, özel bir yönteme bağlıdır. O yönteme uyularak değişikliğe gidilmedikçe, Türkiye yönünden azınlık kavramı değiştirilemez. "Buna göre Türkiye de yaşayan Türk vatandaşı ve Müslüman olanlar azınlık olarak nitelendirilemez"

Türkiye Cumhuriyetinde yazılı olmayan hukuka göre yürürlükten kaldırılamayan ve Anayasanın 174, Maddesindeki "devrim yasaları" arasında sayılan 30.11.1925 tarih ve 677 sayılı Tekke ve Zaviyelerle Türbelerin Seddine ve Türbedarlıklar ile Birtakım Unvanların Men ve İlgasına Dair Yasanın 1. maddesinin ikinci fıkrasıyla, İslami ilke ve kurallara dayalı "adı tarikat olsun ya da olmasın" tüm oluşum ve sıfatlar yasaklanıp "Alelumum tarikatlarla, şeyhlik, dervişlik, müritlik, dedelik, seyitlik, çelebilik, babalık, emirlik, nakiplik, halifelik, falcılık, büyücülük, üfürükçülük ve gaipten haber vermek ve murada kavuşturmak maksadıyla nüshacılık gibi unvan ve sıfatların istimaliyle bu unvan ve sıfatlara ait hizmet ifa ve kisve iktisası memnudur" hükmü getirilmiş; dördüncü fıkrasıyla da, bu oluşum liderleri için hapis cezası öngörülmüştür. Tarikattaki şeyh-mürit gibi; cemaattaki hoca-talebe sıfatları da bu madde kapsamında kalmaktadır. 

"Hoca", "Hocaefendi" sanlarının genel kabul görerek kullanıldığını da belirtmek gerekmektedir.

ümmetin (İslam cemaatının) reddedilip ulusçuluğa dayanılması İslami kural ve ilkelere göre gruplaşmanın (bu kapsamda dar anlamda cemaatlerin) ve o gruplardaki sıfatların yasaklanması, Lozan Antlaşması paralelinde cemaat ile azınlık kavramlarının eşdeger duruma gelmesi karşısında; hukuksaL yönden cemaat, ulus kavramını oluşturan bütün unsurları bünyesinde barındırmayan, ancak ülkemizde de yaşayan gruplar yani azınlıklar anlamındadır. Lozan Antlaşması'yla sadece cemaatlere (-gayrimüslümlere) azınlık (ekalliyet) statüsü verilmesiyle, ülkemizde hukuksal yönden azınlık ve cemaat kavramları eşdeğerdir.

Nurculuk yani önce Sait Nursi'nin halen Fethullah Gülen'in liderliğini yaptığı oluşumun hukuksal konumu nedir? şurası kesindir ki, Nur örgütü; bir cemaat ya da azınlık değildir, olması da hukuken düşünülemez. Nasıl ki adındaki ilk harf parti anlamında olan PKK, kendisine yaptığı nitelendirmeye karşın bir parti değil, iç hukukun nitelendirmesi uyarınca terör örgütü sayılmakta ise nur oluşumu da iç hukukun nitelendirmesi yönünden kesin olarak cemaat değildir. İç hukukun "tanıdığı" İslami cemaat yoktur.
AB'nin 2004 yılı tavsiye raporunda Türkiye de dinsel azınlıkların bulunduğu belirtilip, Aleviler bu kapsamda gösterilmiş ise de, bir fanteziyi geçmeyen bu nitelendirmeye Türkiye'de kimse itibar etmemiştir. Nur örgütüne yakıştırılan cemaat kavramı ise hiçbir tepki toplamamaktadır!
Nurculuk!.. 
Nurculuk, Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun 20.9.1965 tarih ve 234/113 sayılı yine 18.12.1978 tarih ve 371/485 sayılı kararlarıyla ve yerleşik öbür içtihatlara göre TCYnin 163. maddesi kapsamında "Laikliğe aykırı olarak devletin sosyal siyasal ve hukuksal düzenini dini esas ve inançlara uydurmak amacı güden yasadışı bir cemiyet" olarak kabul edilmiştir. Bu örgüt, devletin laik anayasal düzenini uzun vadede silah olmadan da değiştirmeyi amaçlamaktadır.

Fethullah Gülen hakkında İzmir Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı Askeri Mahkemesi'nin, 20.9.1972 gün ve 3/36 sayılı kararıyla TCY 163. maddesi uyarınca verilen ve Askeri Yargıtay 3. Dairesinin 1973/146-242 sayılı kararına konu olan mahkumiyet, Bülent Ecevit başkanlığındaki 37. hükümet döneminde çıkarılan 15.05.1974 tarih ve 1803 sayılı af yasası uyarınca düşmüştür.
TCY 163. madde ise Yıldırım Akbulut başkanlığındaki 47. Hükümet döneminde, 12.4.1991 tarih ve 3713 sayılı Terörle Mücadele Yasası ile yürürlükten kaldırılmıştır.

Ankara 2 No'lu Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi'nin 2000/124 Esas,10.03.2003 tarih ve 2003/20 sayılı kararıyla Gülen'in lideri olduğu grup 3713 sayılı yasanın 1. maddesi kapsamında "örgüt" sayılarak bu yasanın 7. maddesi kapsamındaki suç nedeniyle Gülen'in ABD'ye gittiği 21.03.1999 tarihi, hukuki kesintinin oluştuğu suç tarihi kabul edilmiş, kamuoyunda "af yasası" olarak bilinen (23.04.1999 tarihinden önce işlenen suçları kapsamına alan) ve Bülent Ecevit başkanlığındaki 57. Hükümet döneminde çıkarılan 21.12.2000 tarih ve 4616 sayılı yasa uyarınca, Gülen hakkındaki davanın kesin hükme bağlanması ertelenmiştir.
Anılan davada (Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın klasör 17/B, sayfa 978 vd, yer alan yine Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nün 18.03.1999 tarih ve 1820, yine 21.4.1999 tarih ve 2456 sayılı gibi bir çok evrakında belirtildiği üzere) Gülen örgütünün "Demokratik yollardan (ve ılımlı İslam) söylemiyle devlet kademelerinde kadrolaşarak, Atatürk ilke ve devrimlerini ortadan kaldırıp, uzun vadede devletin anayasal düzenini değiştirerek şeriat esaslarına dayalı bir devlet kurmayı ve bunu takiben dünya İslam birliğini gerçekleştirmeyi hedeflediği" belirtilmiştir. 

Dışişleri Bakanlığı da Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdiği, 29.05.2003 tarih ve İSTY 219108 sayılı yazısında bu oluşumu örgüt olarak nitelenmiştir.

O halde Gülen, DGM dosyasında da belirtildiği üzere, hukuksal olarak bir örgüt lideridir. ürgüt ise "Nurculuk" olarak nitelenen daha sonra lideri nedeniyle "Fethullahcılık" adını alan "Işık Tarikatı"dır. Bu grup kendileri için "Fethullahçı" ya da "tarikat" kavramlarını özellikle kullanmamaktadır. Tarikatlar mutlaka geçmiş yüzyıllardaki görünümle karşımıza çıkmalıdır gibi bir yoruma gidilemez. Demokratik yöntemleri kullanan "tarikat nitelikli" bir örgüt de diğer örgütlerden farklı olmak durumundadır.
Bu hukuksal gelişmelerden sonra Recep Tayyip Erdoğan başkanlığındaki 59. Hükümet döneminde 19.06.2003 tarih ve 4903 sayılı olarak çıkarılan, Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından veto edilmesi üzerine 15.07.2003 tarihinde 4928 sayı ile tekrar kabul edilen yasa ile 3713 sayılı yasanın 1. maddesindeki örgüt tanımı değiştirilerek örgüt sayılabilmek için "korku, baskı, sindirme" gibi yöntemler yeterli görülmemiştir mutlaka "cebir ve şiddete başvurmak" unsuru aranmıştır. 30.07.2003 tarih ve 4963 sayılı yasa ile de 3713 sayılı yasanın 7/2. maddesinde yapılan değişiklikle örgüt propagandası, "şiddet veya terör" yöntemlerine başvurma halinde suç sayılmıştır. Böylece "manevi cebri" esas alan İslami taban kural ve ilkelere dayanan oluşumların, örgüt tanımından çıkması ve eylemlerinin de suç olmaması amaçlanmıştır.

Adalet Bakanı 12.07.2003 tarihli demecinde "Gülen'in ülkeye dönmesinde yasal yönden hiçbir engel ve hukuksal sorun bulunmadığını" belirtmiştir. Bu beyan "dava açmama" emri veya isteği niteliğinde yorumlanabilir ki, böyle bir beyanın Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıkları yönünden bağlayıcılığı yoktur.

Devletin temellerini dinsel ilkelere dayandırmak ya da bu nitelikteki eylemlere destek olmak, tarikat veya dinsel oluşumları yönetime taşımak, laikliği ortadan kaldırmak, dini istismar etmek gibi eylemlerin "odağı" olmak 2820 sayılı siyasi partiler yasasının 78, 86, 87. maddeleri yoluyla 101/b maddesi gereğince, siyasi partiler için kapatma nedeni oluşturmaktadır. Böyle bir yaptırım için eylemin mutlaka suç oluşturması gerekmez, Bu durum örgütlenmeye ilişkin İHAS'ın 11. maddesi ile KSHS nin 22. maddesine de uygundur. İnsan Hakları Avrupa Mahkemesi RP-Türkiye kararında, kaldırılan TCY 163. maddesi kapsamında kalan ve laikliğe aykırı olan eylemler iç hukukta suç sayılmasa bile, parti kapatma konusunda bu eylemlere dayanılmasında aykırılık olmadığını belirtmiştir.

Sonuç 

O halde laikliğe aykırı ve İslami bir düzeni hedefleyen Gülen örgütü, 3713 sayılı yasa kapsamından çıkartılsa bile, buna destek sağlayan siyasi parti için, destek niteliğindeki eylem 2820 sayılı yasanın belirtilen maddeleri kapsamında kalmaktadır.
677 sayılı yasayla yasaklanan unvan ve eylemler hatırlandığında, kendisini yasada açıkça sayılmayan, cemaat olarak niteleyen bir grup ve lideri, kuşkusuz eylemlerine bakıldığında, bu yasanın kapsamındadır. Bu nitelikteki eylemleri övmek de TCY 312/1 (29.09.2004 tarih ve 5237 sayılı TCY nin ise 215.) maddesi kapsamında değerlendirilmelidir.

Temel yasalarda yapılan "hızlı değişiklik" sonrasında, 765 sayılı TCY'de olan bir hükmün, yeni TCYğye taşınmaması sonucunda, özel maddesinde üst sınırı gösterilmeyen hapis cezalarının üst sınırı beş yıldan yirmi yıla çıkmıştır.

Bu bağlamda 677 sayılı yasadaki suç "ağır cezalık" yaptırımının üst sınırı ise yirmi yıl hapis olmuştur. 

İşte Gülen'in hukuksal yönden konumu böyle. Yorum okuyucunundur..." 

****

Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

8/2/2007 - FETHULLAH:BİR TARAFTARINDAN ALINTILAR
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Fethullah Gülen 

Ele alınan kimi konular azami hassasiyet gerektiriyor. Fethullah Gülen Hocaefendi ile alakalı yazılar da işte o türden. üok yönlü ve dikkatli yaşanmış bir hayat, elbette en az o nisbette, dikkati hakediyor. 

Bu hafta kendisinden bahsetmemizin özel bir nedeni de var. Sayın Gülen çok sevdiği, çok sevdiğimiz, vatandan uzaklarda, diyar-ı gurbette yedinci yılını dolduruyor, 21 Mart'ta. Biz de, Sayın Gülen'le üveysi ve gıyabi bir hasbıhal ve hal hatır sorma manasında kendisini bu köşede misafir edelim istedik. 

Kanaatimce, anlaşılmadığını düşünen insan çoktur, anlaşılmayan az... Sayın Gülen'i galiba yeterince anlaşılmayan olarak tarif etmek daha uygun ve sevenlerine karşi insaflıca olacaktir. Anlaşılmıştır zira, milyonları aşan sevenlerini yönlendirdiği, eğitim, iş dünyası merkezli faaliyetlerine mevcut gönüllü katılım, anlaşılmıyor hükmünü nakzediyor. Diğer taraftan anlaşılması gerektiği kadar anlaşılabiliyor mu hususu da üzerinde durulmaya değer... Ağzi ile kuş tutsa objekif bir bakışlarını celbedemeyeceği inatçı kesim ise zaten anlamamaya baştan yeminli olduklari için saded haricidirler. Yirmi sene önce yazılan kitabın kapağını yeni açıp, ilk yazıda bulduğu bir benzerliği gönlüne göre değerlendirip, Arşimed gibi "buldum, buldum" diye ortalığa fırlayan, kapağını kapadığı kitaptaki başka benzerlikleri bulmayı da ev ödevi olarak ele-aleme bırakan müstehzi, sözüm ona aydıncıklarımızdan daha ne beklenebilir ki? Ah su ucuz muharrirlik... Keşke şimdiden külliyat seviyesine çıkmiş eserleri inceledikten sonra bir hükme ulasacak kadar insaf sahibi olabilselerdi... Aşağıda okuyacağınız değerlendirmeler, eserlerinin tamamına yakınını dikkatle okumuş, hem de basında kendisi hakkında çıkan röportaj ve değerlendirmeleri takib eden birinin bakışını yansıtıyor. Bahsi geçen tiplerin sarf-ı kelam ettikleri bir iklimde cür'etimi hoşgöreceğinizi ümid ederim. 

Sayın Gülen, bir ömre birkaç hayatı sığıştırabilmiş bir isim. Dolayısıyla konu bir yazıda toparlanabilecek mahiyyetten oldukça uzak olsa da, temel yaklaşımımızı arzedip, bakiyesini okuyucunun muhayyile, his ve düşünce ufkuna havale edeceğiz. 

şahsi hususiyetleri itibariyle; fevkaladeden bir hafıza ve deha seviyesinde bir zeka, yalın, duru, engin bir ruh ve gönül dünyasına sahip, içi-dışı bir, hisli, mütevazi ve edepli, adeta enderun terbiyesi almış bir Osmanlı beyefendisi olduğunu söylemek hiç de mübalağa olmaz. İçindeki doyumsuzluğu hayra, din-i mübin-i İslam'a ve ülkesine hizmete tevcih edebilmiş bir dava adamı görüyoruz O'nun şahsında... Günlük yaşantısı itibariyle de, basit ve sade, gösterişsiz bir insan. 

Hakında hazırlanan raporlarda "kişilik zaafiyeti olmayan biri" diye gecen Gülen, çok dikkatli yaşamış ve aşırışıklardan uzak. Bir bardak suda fırtına koparanlar, eğer bir kusur bulabilselerdi hayatında, elbette serrişte edeceklerdi. Fakat O, zaten hayatının neredeyse tamamına yakınını talebeleri ve arkadaşları ile geçirdiği, iffetine düşkün olduğu için, bu tür heveslere yaşantısı ile en güzel cevabı vermiştir. Belli ki İnayet-ı Ilahi O'nu hususi siyanetine mazhar kılmış, O'da iradesi ve konumunun hakkını vermiş... Kendi hatalarına karşı fevkalade hassas ve dikkatli, başkalarına karşı da olabildiğince müsamahali bir gönlün, çok titiz yaşanmiş planlı-proğramlı bir hayatı netice vermsi, hizmette yavaşlamak ihtimaline binaen evliligin bile terkedildiği bir hayatın imrenilecek meyveler ortaya çıkarmış olması, şaşırılacak işlerden değildir. 

İlk olarak hitabeti ile kendini Türk toplumuna tanıtmış ve sevdirmiş, adeta şok etkisi yapan samimi gözyaşlari ile uyarmiş ve asırlık uykularından silkelemiş, ezberbozucu tesbitlerini, taklitten tahkike sevkeden kanaatlerini, Kuran ve sünnetten referans alan düşüncelerini kendine mahsus ve çok seviyeli bir edebi anlatımla insanlara benimsetmeye muvaffak olabilmiştir. Evet bu yönleriye O, seçkin, kelimelerle resim çizen bir hatip, mahir bir edip, ve sanatı toplum için icra eden bir şair, hem dünyevi hem de uhrevi ilimlere vakıf bir alimdir ve bir ariftir aynı zamanda... 

Fethullah Gülen'in ahlak ve yaşantısı, pek çok insan gibi, benim gözümde de bir faziletler tablosudur. şu anda şarkıyla garbıyla, cihanı değerlendirecek insaflı bir bakiş, bunu itiraf edecektir. Hususiyle de alem-i İslam'ın medar-ı iftiharı olmuştur. Herkesin inkisar inkisar üstüne bocaladığı, değerlerin alt-üst olup, mukaddesatın sahipsiz kaldığı bir dönemde bile, gencecik yaşına rağmen, ümit soluklamiş çevresine de ilham kaynağı olmuş, devlet adamından talebelere kadar pek çok vatan evladını arkasına alabilmiş, sosyal, çok yönlü bir şahsiyet... Bırakın insanları, ahbapları gelip geçtiği yollara karşı bile vefa hisseden, seçkin ve adeta ısmarlama bir insan portresini yakalayabiliyoruz O'nda. 

Erzurumlu Kırkıncı Hocaefendi'yi bir ziyaretimde, gençliklerindeki beraberliklerinden bir anekdot aktarmişti. Kendisinin, "Elimizde Kuran ve bunca kaynaklar varken, İslam'ın güzelliğini aleme duyuramazsak yazıklar olsun bize" dediğini takdirle yadetmişti. şarki Anadolu'nun yalçın kayalıklı bir beldesinde intişar eden bir köy çocuğunun emelleri ve düşünce ufku, kendi köyünün, vilayetinin ülkesinin değil, insanlığın kurtuluşunun hulyaları ile yatıp-kalkması, gerçekten hayret ve takdir uyandıracak hadiselerdendir. Himmetini ali tutmuş, ihsan-ı İlahi tarafından dağarcığına yerleştirilen seciyelerinin yüksek hakikatlerine ihanet etmemiş ve onları değerlendirmiş, ali himmet bir genç... Sonraki yaşantısında da kemal mertebede aynı çizgiler görünebiliyor. Sadece şunu söylemek kifayet edebilir: Rahatsızlığını bildiğimiz hocaefendinin kalp sekteleri adeta Türkiye'nin krizler tarihi gibidir. İşte davası ile bütünleşmiş, başka zevki ve saadeti olmayan adanmış bir ruhun, bazan bir hiss-i kablel vuku ile ruh dünyasına akseden dert ve davasıyla alakalı olumsuzluklardan aldığı tesir... 

Sayın Gülen, Batı'yı da en az Doğu kadar bilen nadir isimlerden. Yetkin bir hekim, düşünür ve filozof. İslami ilimlerde tam bir otorite, Kuran'a ve sünnete, İslam tarih ve felsefesine tam vukufiyeti var. Bazı sular vardır, derin görünür, dalmaya çalışan başını taşa vurup yarabilir. Kimi kaynaklar da berraktır, yüzün görünür, fakat kulaçladıkça anlaşılır ki, o görüntü berraklıktan kaynaklanıyor. Sayın Gülen bana hep, tevzuundan, başağın doluluğundan boynu bükük, bir ilim deryasını tedayi ettirmiştir. Engin bir derya ve seçkin bir insan-ı kamil... 

Hem bir sentez üstadı, hem de zihninde güzelce işleyip şekillendirdiği belli, hazmedilmiş ve hazma hazır fevkalade orjinal ve taze fikirleri kendi üslubunca, kırıp dökmeden takdim edebilen bir eğitmen. Pek çok tesbiti kendisinden işittikten sonra, "İşte bu böyle ifade edilebilirdi ancak" demişşinizdir, siz de benim gibi. İster O'nun 'mana buudlu demokrasi'sini ele alın, ister 'savaşı ordu ve devletlerin açabileceği' tesbitini, ister 'diyalog ve hoşgörü' üzerinde kafa yorun, isterse kendi vatanında parya olarak yaşayan onurlu fakat, mazlum ve mağdur bir milletin ahfadına sunduğu 'okullaşın' teklifini yorumlayın, hepsinde velud bir zihnin ulaşılması zor parıltılarını bulacaksınız. üzetle, rotasını nisbeten tuturmuş, çizgisini neredeyse yakalamış, yakalamak üzere olan günümüz Türkiye'sinde olumlu hemen her adımın arkasında bu seçkin dimağın rehberliğini, değilse müsbet katkılarını görmemek insaf sahibi ve fikir onuruna sahip biri için imkansızdır. 

Hiçbir dava ham bir hayalin arkasında yeşeremez... Batıl olsa bile, insanların etrafında toplandığı ülküler, ancak içlerinde barındırdığı bir hakkaniyet ile taraftar bulabilir. Sayın Gülen'in kanaat önderliğini yaptığı bu hareket ise, milyonları çok aşan bugünkü seviyesiyle, İlahi inayeti, içinde taşıdığı hakkaniyetin kuvvetini aksettirmekle beraber, rehberin emsalsiz dehasına da ışık tutuyor. Sayin Gülen fevkalade objektif, yeni ve ter-u taze yaklaşımları ile insanlarin akıl ve gönül dünyalarına hitap edebiliyor. üogunluğu itibariyle yüksek eğitimli, gelir seviyesi normalin üstünde, Türkiye'nin kaymak tabakasını oluşturan bir topluluğun, meczubane boş bir emel ve ümniyenin ardına düşmesi beklenebilir mi? Nasıl da göremiyorlar?!.. Belli ki görmeye takatleri de yok, mecalleri de, niyetleri de... Kimin mi? Sesleri sayılarından misliyle fazla çıkan, dar, çığırtkan, seviyesiz, din-dindar düşmanı, işleri, hesapları akim kalmış, artık taraftar bulamayan bir çevrenin. 

Geçmişi, insanlığın ortak birikimini çok iyi değerlendirip hazmettiği, özelde hataları ve sevaplarıyla milli tarihimizi inceleyip, irdelediği ve bütün bunlardan bir hulasa çıkardığı eserlerinden satır aralarında okunabiliyor. Evet O'nun duruşunda, bütün müktesebatıyla şanlı bir geçmişin ağırlığı, birikimi ve onlara derin bir saygı var. Populer kültüre dilbeste zamanzedeler O'nu nasıl kavrasın... Kurduğu zengin sentez sadece geçmiş ve halin renklerini taşımıyor, onun yanında akıl ve gönül beraberliğinden de güç alıyor. Bu haliyle O, adeta şanlı geçmişin ve aydınlık geleceğin bugün konuşan dili gibidir. Zayi edilen geçmisin sancisini, günümüzün problemleri ve onlara çözüm bulma ve fikir sancisini ve nihayet gelecek nesillere güzel bir dünya bırakma azminden kaynaklanan doğum sancısını bir anda ve yoğun olarak yaşıyor denebilir. Yani sanki gecmiş, gelecek ve anı hal-i hazırda yaşıyor gibi bir hali var... Beynelmilel münasebetler ve dengelerle alakalı serdettiği kanaat ve yaklaşımılarıyla da, hem ülkesi ile beraber tüm dünyayi zihninde hallaç ettiğini, yani lokal yanında global değerlendirmeler yapabilen kişiliğini, dünyayi ele geçirmek için değil ama dünya çapında politikalar üretebilen işlek dimağını, hem de realist, objektif ve siyasi (politik demediğime dikkat etmişsinizdir) yanını görebiliyoruz. 

Düşünce dünyasıyla alakalı yukarıdaki tesbitleri bir tarafa bırakarak şunu net olarak ifade edebiliriz. Sayın Gülen'ı başkalarından ayıran en mümtaz hususiyeti sadece bir düşünür değil aynı zamanda bir aksiyon adamı olmasıdır. Doğru hareket doğru düşünmekle başlar. Fikri temelleri çok sağlam oluşan, oluşturulan hareket de, kendisinden beklenen semereyi vermede isteksiz davranmamiştir. Evet, yarı mefluç, çatlamış toprakların suya hasreti gibi, ideal ve mefkureden mahrum ve hasret bir nesli, kendisi ile boğuşarak enerjisini zayi etmekten kurtarıp, müsbet ve yüksek hedefler koyup ulaşılması çok zor görünen bu hedeflere sevkedebilmiş, ikna edebilmiş, gençliğe tevarüs ettiğimiz medeniyetten güç alan ufukları gosterebilmiş, kendisinin vizyon sahibi olmasından başka, taşıdığı vizyonu başkalarına da verebilmiş ve başarıya götüren sistemin fikir dantelasını maharetle örgülemiştir. Bu yönüyle Sayın Gülen herşeyden önce bir sistem kurucu ve fikri temellerini attiği sistem içinde kendini geri çekebilen bir sistem insanıdır. 

Sayın Gülen'in fikir dünyası ve buna bağlı olarak rehberlik ettiği alanın çokboyutluluğu hayatın hemen her alanını kuşatacak genişliktedir. Söz söylemediği saha yok gibidir. Müzik, spor, medya, eğitim, edebiyat ve benzeri toplumu ilgilendiren her hususta, üslubuna uygun tarzda, yetkinlikle kalem oynattiği Türk aydınının malumudur. Tesbit ve tavsiyelerinde mahir bir sosyolog, insanı ilgilendiren mevzularda konusuna hakim bir psikolog edası sezilebilir. 

Fethullah Gülen sevilen bir isim, sevgi de bir gönül işidir ve zorla olmaz. O sevginin kaynağına ait ipuçlarını da yukarıdaki ifadelerden çıkarabilirsiniz. Bir de, evet bir de, O'nun Cenab-ı Hak ile münasebeti ve saygısından... Yer yer insan, kendi kusurlarının mahcup edici heyulası ile melul mahzunken, Efendiler Efendisi'ne (sav) selat ve selam getirip diyor ki; "Ya Resulallah, iyi ki varsın, iyi ki varsın, yoksa Rububiyet-i amme'ye, o çok seviyeli ve engin, kulluğuna denk külli ubudiyetle mukabele eden olmayacaktı". Doğrusu Sayın Gülen de o çok sevdiği Efendisi (sav), Efendimiz'in sünnetine muvafık tarz-ı hayatıyla, insana "İyi ki varsın, yoksa Ahlak-ı Muhammediye'nin (sav) böylesine derinlikli yaşanması ve temsili akim kalabilecekti". İşte Hocaefendi'nin etrafında oluşan sevgi halesi üstünde, O'nun Hz. Muhammed (sav) ve ashabına olan saygı ve sevgisini ve Nur-u Muhammedi'yi aramak isabetli olacaktır. Evet O aşkın bir zeka, arı-duru bir gönüldür ama herşeyden önce ve ilerde samimi bir kuldur. Allah'da (cc) kendisini sevenleri ve sevdiklerini başkalara da sevdirir, bunun da önüne geçmeye kimsenin gücü yetmez, planı sökmez, hesabı tutmaz. Bu noktayı atladıklarındandır ki, mekkarlar her yeni entrika ile biraz daha batmakta, çaresizlik içerisinde zavallılıklarını da yeni bir planla gölgeleme gayretine girmektedirler. Heyhat!.. Korkunun ecele faydası yok... 

Sözün geldiği bu yerde, Sayın Gülen'in his dünyası ve manevi yönüne değinmek isabetli olurdu. Maalesef bu satırların yazarı kendini böyle bir değerlendirme yapmaktan aciz görüyor. Fakat bütünlük içinde meselayi takdim düşüncesi aşağıdaki bir iki hususun ihsasına mecbur kıldı. 

Sayın Gülen, beşbaşı mamur dünyayı ve hadiseleri değerlendirme mahareti, düşünce ve aksiyondaki iktidarı yanında, manaya çok açık bir simadır. Sofiler ile alimlerin birbirlerine itirazları önceki asırlarda epey ağırlıklı bir yer işgal eder. İmam-ı Rabbani'nin ve Bediüzzaman Hazretleri'nin tashihine mesayi sarfettikleri bu hususta O ciddi emek vermiştir. 'Kalbin Zümrüt Tepelerinde' serisi, ancak hal ve yaşamakla his ve zevkedilecek hakikatleri, şatahata girmeden, sözün en güzeli ile izah etmektedir. Bu yönüyle de arkasına aldıklarını kalbin zümrüt tepelerinde, hem gözü hem aklı açık bir halde dolaştırabilmektedir. Bunun ne zor bir iş olduğu ancak erbabınca maruf bir meziyyettir. Yaşanmadan hissedilmesi mümkün olmayan pek çok hakikat, bir nurdan elin fırçalarıyla manaya ait resimler olarak taliplerinin nazarlarına kendilerini arzetmektedirler. 

Hocaefendi'nin rehberlik ettiği hareket de aydınlarımızın üzerinde durduğu sosyal oluşumlardan... Sayın Akyol, teknik bir tabir olan 'tecdid hareketi'ni tercih ediyor ki özde doğrudur. İslamı asrin idrakına uygun değerlendirenlere her devirde ihtiyaç olmuştur ki buna tecdid diyoruz. Onun dışında başlatılan süreç için 'hosgürü ve diyalog' süreci tabiri genel kabul görmüş gibi duruyor. Fakat bence meselenin özüne inildiğinde bunun bir 'ıslah ve ihtida' hareketi olduğu görülecektir. 

Islah, insanları fesaddan salaha ve istikamete sevketme demektir. Evleviyetle de müslümanlar hakkında geçerlidir. Evet, asrımızda insanlar gayesiz kalabalıklar olarak kah oraya kah buraya sürüklenip durmakta, manaya yabancı, maddenin boğucu atmosferinde, ölmedikleri için yaşar gibiler. Bu hareket, insanlara fesad-ı kalpten, fesad-ı akıldan, ruh, akıl ve kalbin salih dairesine bir çağrı rengi taşıyor. 

Sayın Gülen'in en güzel eseri, hem dünya işlerini bilen, hem de manaya açık, dahası ortak bir maksat etrafında gönüllü olarak toplanabilen bir neslin uyanışına ön ayak olmasıdır denebilir. şimdilerde bir baştan bir başa tüm Anadolu'ya malolmuş bir hareket ve gene aynı coğrafyanın çocukları olan bir gençlik... Gücünü mukaddesat ve maziden alan, kendi ayakları üzerinde durabilen, şarkı da garbı da bilen, bir gençlik... Tabir yerinde ise, Türkiye'nin kaymak tabakasını temsil eden, ve öyle anlaşılıyor ki, keyfiyet ve kemmiyet olarak her geçen gün büyüyen bir gençlik... Yıllar yılı mankutlaştırılmaya çalışılan, kendi değerlerine yabancılaşmaları için irtikab edilen her türlü melanete apaçık "hayır" diyebilen bir gençlik... Dinini dünya çapında ve seviyeli temsil edebilen bir gençlik... İşte Sayın Gülen bu gençliğin sebepler tahtında ıslahına zemin hazırlamış, beyin ve ruh cidarlarını hitabet ve güçlü nefesi ile genşiletmiş ve ufuklarını açmıştır. Her türlü entrikaya rağmen bu gençlikte O'nunla aynı fikir temelleri üzerinde buluşmuşlardır. Anadoluya malolan böyle bir hareketin, inayet-i ilahi kesilmezse, ifnası mümkün değildir. Hocaefendinin de bu irede gençliğine pek müştak olduğunu serzenişlerinde yakalamak mümkündür. Gözyaşları ile bilinen Sayın Gülen, belki de bu sebepten, bana üzerlerinde titrediği çiçekleri gözyaşları ile sulayan ve büyüten bir bahçevanı da hatırlatır... Bir nesil ve beraberinde altüst olmuş bir değerler sisteminin ıslahı mevzubahistir. Referanslarını din ve tarihten alan bir ıslahcı ve ıslah hareketi... 

İhtida hareketi olması da daha ziyade ehl-i kitapla olan münasebetler açısındandır. Evet pek çok hadisin işaret ve beşareti ile ahirzaman alametlerinin göz kırptığı şu ihtiyar dünyamızda, valeyet mührünün pek parlak bir mührü gibi duran Sayın Gülen, ehl-i kitapla olan münasebetleri ile, onlarla müslümanlar arasında tesis edilecek bir hoşgörü ortamıyla, karşılıklı tanışma ve dolayısı ile İslam'ın güzelliklerini göstermeye bir kapı aralamış ve vasat oluşturmuştur. İseviliğin tasaffisi ve Islam'a iktidası başka hangi yolla ve nasıl olabilirdi ki? Daha önce laikçilere dindarlığını, dinci tabir edilen kesime müsamahasını ileri sürerek aleyhte bulunan yeminli düşman kesim, şimdilerde de halk nezdindeki itibarını sarsmak için hıristiyanlarla münasebetini dillerine dolamiş görünüyorlar. Onları kendi kin, gayz ve nefretlerinin müteaffin atmosferinde kendileri ile başbaşa bırakmaktan öte yapılacak çok birşey bulunmuyor. 

üzetle Sayın Gülen'in rehberlik ettiği bu hareketin, bozulan değerleri yerli yerine koyma anlamında ıslah, ehl-i kitabı Hakk'a davet anlaminda ihtida ve İslami hakiatlerin günün idrakine göre seslendirilmesi anlamında bir tecdid hareketi olduğunu düşünüyoruz. 

Bu hareket ve hizmetinde de kütüğü bozuklar dışında kendisine Anadolu insaninin hürmetten başka bir his taşımadığını biliyorum. Cenab-ı Hak bu yeminli düşmanların şerlerinden Sayın Gülen'i de, O'nunla kader birliği eden gönüllüler hareketinin mensuplarını da muhafaza buyursun. 

Son olarak diyoruz ki: "Ey çiçeklerini gözyaşları ile sulayan bağban, bahçende çok çiçek açtı. Gülistan'ın rengarenk güllerle doldu... üzülmeyin, müsterih olunuz... Bu renkli kuşak, sebebleri, vesileleri, ve nur-u hidayet içtikleri o ellere, her daim minnetdarlıklarını tazeleyecek ve bilerek ihanet etmeyeceklerdir..." 

21.03.2005 / Reşid Gülerdem

http://www.sonsaniye.net/yazioku.aspx?id=745 

************************************************** ************************

Fethullah Gülen'li rüyalarım! 
Fethullah Gülen'i sevenler, gurbetde yaşadığı için ancak onu rüyalarında görerek hasret giderebiliyor. 5 yıllık suskunluktan sonra Zaman'dan Nuriye Akman'a konuşan Gülen, yüreklerimize su serpti. Bazıları güya ' içeriden ispiyonlamış' ve ' onun ' bunadığını' iddia edecek kadar çirkefleşmişti. Türkiye'nin Pravdası'nda son çırpınışlarını sergileyen eski' bozuk plak' ve komplo ordusunu kimse kaale almamıştı. üamur yazı dizisiyle hezeyanlarını kusan paçavra 2 bin tiraj bile alamamışken, Zaman gazetesi 800 bin net satarak 1. gazete oldu. 

DEVAMI İüİN...http://mail.google.com/mail/?msgs=11...0a0f6a44fd3778

NOT:Okumak için bana bir mail yollayın devamını da ben size yollarım.

Ahmet Dursun

********
Gülen'in avukatından Dink davası 
Fethullah Gülen'in avukatı Orhan Erdemli, toplumsal huzuru bozmaya çalışan bazı çevrelerin uydurma delillerle Dink cinayetini yönlendirmeye çalıştıklarını ileri sürdü. 
07 şubat 2007 20:50 

Gülen'in avukatı: Marjinal çevreler Dink soruşturmasını yönlendirmeye çalışıyor 
Fethullah Gülen Hocaefendi'nin avukatı Orhan Erdemli, toplumsal huzuru bozmaya çalışan bazı marjinal çevrelerin son günlerde yalan haberler ve uydurma deliller üreterek Hrant Dink cinayeti ile ilgili soruşturmayı yönlendirmeye ve yönetmeye çalıştığını söyledi. 

Bazı gazete ve internet sitelerinde yayınlanan haberler üzerine açıklama yapan Orhan Erdemli, gazeteci Dink'e karşı gerçekleştirilen menfur cinayeti fırsat bilen ve Fethullah Gülen'e husumeti ile tanınan marjinal bir çevrenin son günlerde yeni bir karalama kampanyasına başladığını belirtti. Erdemli, karalama kampanyasının Fethullah Gülen'in yargılandığı davada beraat etmiş olmasını içine sindiremeyen çevrelerce yürütüldüğünü ve iftiralarla temyiz aşamasında olan davanın etkilenmek istendiğini kaydetti. Orhan Erdemli şöyle konuştu: 

"Müvekkilimin, yargılandığı davada beraat etmiş olmasını içine sindiremeyen bu çevre, bir süredir "yargıya rağmen infaz" şeklinde bir saldırı yürüterek müvekkilim aleyhinde ağır iftiralarda bulunmaktadır. Türk Ceza Kanunu 288. maddesi, yargılama kesin hükümle sonuçlanıncaya kadar, alenen sözlü veya yazılı beyanda bulunmayı yasaklamış olmasına rağmen, bu marjinal grup, temyiz aşamasında olan davayı etkilemeyi amaçlamaktadır." 

Kendilerini bağımsız yargının üzerinde gören bu kişilerin yalan haberler ve uydurma deliller üreterek cinayetle ilgili yürütülen soruşturmayı yönlendirmeye hatta yönetmeye çalıştığını vurgulayan Erdemli, "Toplumsal huzuru bozmaya çalışan bu grup, 'suikastın arkasında Fethullahçı ekip var', 'Dink cinayetinin Fethullah Gülen ile bağlantıları bulundu' şeklinde bir yalan rüzgarı estirerek, cinayet ile müvekkilim arasında irtibat kurmaya çalışmaktadır. Bu iddiaların, ülkemizin manevi dinamiklerine yöneltilmiş tamamen hayali, asılsız ve mesnetsiz iftiralardan ibaret olduğu aşikardır." dedi. 

Fethullah Gülen'in sevgi, hoşgörü ve diyaloğa dayalı ilmi ve fikri faaliyetleriyle, iç barışı sağlamak için gösterdiği gayretlerin insaf sahibi herkes tarafından bilindiğini anlatan Erdemli, açıklamasını şöyle sürdürdü: "Düşmanlıklara ve teröre karşı, hangi düşünce ve inançtan olursa olsun, cumhuriyet, demokrasi ve insan hakları ortak paydasında, ulusal uzlaşma oluşturmak, Sayın Gülen'in ısrarla vurguladığı konuların başında gelmektedir. 

Müvekkilim, hangi amaçla olursa olsun şiddet kullanmayı kınamış; dini inancı gereği, bir insanı öldürmeyi bütün insanları öldürmeye denk saydığını söylemiştir. Sadece ülkemizde değil, bütün dünyada huzur ve barışın gerçekleşmesi için çaba gösteren böyle mümtaz bir şahsiyetin aleyhinde ortaya atılan bu maksatlı iddiaların hiçbir gerçek yönü bulunmadığını sağduyulu kamuoyu yakinen bilmektedir." 

Erdemli açıklamasını Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesinden sonra Fethullah Gülen'in yayınladığı mesajla bitirdi. Gülen'in mesajı şöyleydi: "Hemen her kritik dönemde terörü kullanmaktan çekinmeyen şer güçler, bu defa amaçlarına ulaşamayacak, kimse Türkiye'nin yolunu kesmeyi başaramayacaktır."

****

Fetullah Gulen harekati hakkinda bir yazi yazildiginda Allah icin bir kerede, http://tr.fgulen.com dan alintiyapmadan cevaplayiniz. Yoksa bu yasak midir size? 
Fetullah Gulen tarfaindan yazildi denilen 40 kusur kitabi, Gulen mi yazdi? baskalari yaziyor, onun adi mi kullaniliyor? Cok ciddiyim, kendisine herhangi bir kitaptan sinava alsaniz cevap veremez. Cunku kendisi gecmiste, " Diyanetin "sinavlarini kac yil arka arkaya girdigi halde, "islami" bilgi eksikligi dolayisi ile asaramamis. Bugun deniyor ki "islami" yorumlari var kitaplarda. Ne biliyorda neyi yorumluyor? Ha bu soylediklerimiz yanlis ise, donsun ulkeye. Acik oturumlara ciksin. Milleti kandirip durmayin artik. 
Verdiginiz URL de ki haberi gecen gun okumustum, fakat firsat olursa cevaplayayim demistim. 
Uzun uzun yazmayacagim. 
" Fethullah Gülen Hocaefendi'nin "Sevgi ve Hoşgörü Kültürüne Doğru" isimli kitabı FontÃ¤ne Yayınevi tarafından basıldı. "Gülen Hareketi"ni yakından tanıyan Frankfurter Allgemeine gazetesi Türkiye ve Ortadoğu sorumlusu Dr. Rainer Hermann, enfes bir tanıtım yazısı gönderdi."..( Verilen Url) 
Bakin bu Reianer Hermann'in Kurtcu makalesine. Buyurun okuyunuz. Kim kimle dost?

http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache...ang_tr&strip=1

Nevval Kavcar...

************

Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

7/2/2007 - FETHULLAH:EVİNE GİDİP TİYATRO YAPTILAR
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Evine gidip tiyatro yaptılar 7 şubat 2007 
Umut ERDEM / ANKARA 
üzel bir tiyatro grubu, ABD'ye gidip Fethullah Gülen'in evinde özel semazen ve kukla gösterisi ile çeşitli oyunlardan kesitler sundu. 

Gülen'i hem ağlatan hem güldüren gösteriyi Zaman Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ekrem Dumanlı da izledi.

<******> GüSTERİYİ İZLEMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 

ANKARA Sanat Evi (Anse) adlı özel tiyatro grubunun Fethullah Gülen'in evinde gösteri yapmak için Amerika'ya özel gezi düzenlediği ortaya çıktı. Tiyatro kuruluşu burada Gülen'e özel semazen ve mehteran kukla gösterisi ile "Ortaya Karışık", "Günlük" ve "Bir mektup..." adlı oyundan kesitler sundu. Sanat Evi, 17 Ocak 2006 tarihinde Pennsylvania'da Gülen'in karşısında gerçekleştirdiği gösterinin görüntülerini de üç parça halinde Google'ın video bölümüne yerleştirdi. 
ZAMAN GAZETESİ DE KULLANILDI

Sanatevi'nin Genel Müdürü ve Yapımcısı Yusuf Kulaksız, Gülen'e yönelik yaptığı açılış konuşmasında, "2002 yılında kurulurken öncelikli hedefimiz zatıalinizin huzurunda sahne almaktı. Bunu 333 olarak belirlemiştik. Huzurunuzda da 1361'inci sahnemizi koyuyoruz" dedi. 

Zaman Gazetesi'nin Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ekrem Dumanlı da Gülen'le birlikte gösterileri izleyenler arasındaydı. Paranın gelişiminin anlatıldığı Ortaya Karışık adlı oyunda, Zaman Gazetesi de kullanıldı. Roma İmparatorluğu döneminde geçen eserin bir bölümünde oyuncu, komutanının kendisinden gazete okumasını istemesi üzerine eline Zaman Gazetesi'ni aldı. Oyuncu komutanına "Ben Zaman okuyorum. Ekrem abi buradayken de başka bir şey okuyamam" esprisini yaptı. Kulaksız, "Müsadeniz olursa önce Türkiye'de ilk defa yapılan semazen kuklası, sonra da mehteran kuklası gösterisi hazırladık. Bunlar buraya özel yapıldı" demesinin ardından gösteriler başladı. Kukla gösterilerinin ardından "Ortaya Karışık" adlı oyun sahnelendi. Gülen, bu gösteriyi izlerken sık sık tebessüm etti. Kulaksız, Gülen'e "1 saat 45 dakika oyun devam ediyor. Sonunda para için dersane açanlarla vatan için dersane açanlar esprisine bağlanıyor" açıklamasını yaptı. 

GüNLüK OYUNU AĞLATTI

üok konuşmayan Fethullah Gülen, Kulaksız'a ara ara oyunlar hakkında sorular sordu. Gülen'i en çok etkileyen oyun ise "Günlük" oldu. Annesinden ayrılarak Kırgızistan'a öğretmen olarak gitmeye karar veren ve orada hayatını kaybeden bir öğretmenin hikayesinin anlatıldığı eserde, gözlerini sıkça ovuşturan Gülen, oyunun sonunda gözyaşlarını tutamadı. Gülen ile birlikte odadaki izleyiciler de ağladı. 

Anse, Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığı'nın özel tiyatrolara verdiği destekten faydalanarak 2005 yılında 20 bin YTL almıştı. Anse, resim, fotoğraf ve müzik alanında da çalışmalar yapıyor. 

333 ve 1361'in hiçbir anlamı yok 

ANSE Genel Müdürü Yusuf Kulaksız 333 ve 1361 rakamlarının fiziki veya metafizik bir anlamı olmadığını belirtti. Hürriyet'e konuşan Kulaksız, şunları söyledi: "ABD'ye turneye gitmiştik. Oyuncu arkadaşlarımızın yüzde 80'i de Fethullah Gülen sempatizanıdır. 'Acaba huzurunda bir gösteri gerçekleştirebilir miyiz?' diye düşündük. Kendisine talebimizi ilettik ve kabul etti. Kaldığı evde oyunlarımızdan toplam 30 dakikayı bulan gösteri sunduk." 

*****
Hocamin arzusuna uyarak aynen iletiyorum, bilgilerinize:

Merhaba Sayın Binzet,

Atatürk'ün Bursa Söylevi ile aynı nitelikte ve onun kadar büyük önem taşıyan ve 20 Mart 1923 günü Konya'da gençlere seslenirken yaptığı bir konuşma daha var. Onu da yaymak çok yerinde olur. Atatürk Konya'da gençlere seslenirken, demokratik Türkiye Cumhuriyetine kastedenlere karşı öncelikle cumhuriyet kurumlarının görevli olduklarını, ama bu kurumların görevlerini yap(a)mamaları durumunda her birey-yurttaşın "baskıya karşı direnme hakkı" bulunduğunu ve bunu kullanması gerektiğini, kendisinin de bir birey-yurttaş olarak bunu yapacağını açıkça söylemektedir. 

"..Bayağı ve alçakça aldatmalarla hükümdarlık yapan hali*feler ve onlara dini araç yapacak ölçüde alçalan yalandan ve inançsız bilginler, tarihte her zaman rezil olmuşlar, rezil edilmişler ve hep cezalarını görmüşlerdir. Dini kendi tutkularına araç yapan hükümdarlar ve onlara yol göste*ren hoca sanlı hainler hep bu sona düşmüşlerdir. .. Artık bu ulusun ne öyle hükümdarlar, ne öyle bilginler görmeğe katlanma gücü ve olanağı yoktur... Eğer onlara karşı be*nim kişisel tutumumu öğrenmek isterseniz, derim ki, ben bir kişi olarak onların düşmanıyım; onların olumsuz yönde atacakları bir adım, yalnız benim kişisel inancıma değil, o adım benim ulusumun yaşamıyla ilgili, o adım ulusumun yaşamına karşı bir kasıt, o adım ulusumun yü*reğine gönderilmiş zehirli bir hançerdir. Benim ve be*nimle aynı düşüncedeki arkadaşlarımın yapacağı şey, ke*sinlikle ve kesinlikle o adımı atanı tepelemektir.

Kuşku yok ki arkadaşlar, ulus bir çok özveri, bir çok kan karşılığında en sonunda elde ettiği yaşam ilkesine (ulusal egemenlik ilkesine, ü.O.) kim*seyi saldırtmayacaktır. Bugünkü hükümetin, Meclisin, yasaların, Anayasanın niteliği ve varlık nedenleri hep bundan ibarettir. 

Sizlere bunun da üstünde bir söz söyleyeyim: bir varsa*yım olarak, bunu sağlayacak Meclis olmasa, öyle olumsuz adım atanlar karşısında herkes çekilse ve ben kendi ba*şıma yalnız kalsam, yine tepeler, yine öldürürüm!" 

Bu, "Baskıya karşı direnme hakkı" diye adlandırılan en temel insan hakkının anlatımıdır. 

Aynı ilkenin, ulusal egemenlik düzeninin ulusal bağımsızlık, yurt ve ulus birliği ögeleri için de geçerli olacağı, bunlara yapılacak saldırıları önleyip defetmenin de öncelikle Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi ve onun hukümetinin, Cumhurbaşkanı, bağımsız yargı, özerk üniversite, özgür basın (satılmamış basın) kurumlarının ödevidir. Ama bunlar ödevlerini yapmaz ya da yapamazlarsa, Atatürk'ün "tepelerim" dediği durum ortaya çıkmış demektir ki, "baskıcı yönetime karşı direnme"yi anlatan, en temel insan hakkıdır. 1948 tarihli Evrensel İnsan Hakları Bildirgesinin tanıdığı bu hakkı, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, tutarlı demokrasi anlayışıyla, daha 1924'te ilan etmiştir.

Yalnız Atatürk Cumhuriyeti'nin bu konuda demokrasi kuramına ve uygulamasına yaptığı çok değerli bir katkı var ki, demokrasi düşmanı iç ve dış sömürgenler bunun anlaşılmasını istemiyor ve 28 şubat Eylemi dolayısıyla yaptıkları gibi, tam tersine sanki demokrasiye aykırıymış gibi sunuyorlar. O katkı, söz konusu anayasal kurumlar görevlerini yapmaz ya da yapamazlar, ya da asıl kendileri ulusal egemenlik ilkesini rafa kaldırmaya kalkışacak olurlarsa ("Kanlı mı olacak, kansız mı?" diye soranların, "Benim partime oy vermeyenler dinsizdir", diyenlerin, Hikmetyarların dizi dibinde oturanların, laiklik düşmanlığı, bölücülük, şiddeti içeren ideolojik örgütlenme yollarına başvuranların, devletin sivil ve asker güvenlik güçlerini biribirinin karşısına getirmeğe çalışanların ... başta eğitim kurumları olmak üzere kamu yaşamının bir çok alanında yön verici duruma getirilmeleri gibi), özgür seçim yolunun da kapandığı öyle bir durumda ulusu iç savaş ortamından esirgemek için Cumhuriyeti korumak ve kollamak görevini Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine bir anayasal ödev olarak vermiş olmasıdır. üünkü Türk Silahlı Kuvetleri sömürgeciliğe karşı Ulusal Kurtuluş Savaşı'nı yapan, savaştan sonra da bir daha sömürgeci saldırısına uğramamanın güvencesi olan Cumhuriyet Devrimlerine dayanak olup bekçilik eden, tümüyle Türk ulusunun ordusudur; bir sınıfın ya da bir kesimin ordusu değil. Bugün, 12 Mart ve 12 Eylül'deki kimi sapmalara karşın bütün kurumlar içinde en yüksek halk güvenini taşıyan kurumumuzun Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri olması bunun sonucudur.

Ama uzak olsun, özgür seçimden bağımsız yargıya, eğitim birliğinden kadın haklarına, laik devlet ve kamu düzeninden temel insan hak ve özgürlüklerine .. değin ulusal egemenlik düzeninin ilke ve kurumlarına saldırıyı Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri de engelleyemez, ya da engellemez ise, Atatürk'ün "baskıya karşı direnme" niteliğindeki "Yine tepelerim" ilkesinin her bireyin hakkı olarak kullanılma aşamasına geleceği de açıktır. 

Bu nedenle, Atatürk'ün Konya'da Gençlere Söylevi'nin geniş kitlelere duyurulmasının da, gerçek bir demokrasi kültürü kazandırıcı olacağına inanıyorum.Saygı ile.Prof. Dr. üzer Ozankaya

Paylaşım:Murat Binzet mbinzet?as-add.de

*****

Sayin Ozankaya 

Ozellikle Kendi mezun oldugum ODTU dahil uzere Bogazici olmak uzere Cumhuriyetci, ULUSAL kimligi savunanlari gectim. Anti Emperyalist Sosyalist olarak kimseyi birakmadilar. Yok bile ettiler. 

Devrimci Genclik gruplari icerisinde Anti-Emperyalistler silindi. Yerine YURTSEVER GENCLİK denilen PKK li gucun hakimiyeti atandi. Bunlar ODTU sözde devrimcilerine Yıldız da okul onlerinde UYUSTURUCU sattıracak kadar ileriye gitti. Anti-emperyalist devrimcilerin okuldan ilisikleri kesilirken. Bunlar hep korundu.

ODTU Ogrenci Devrimci konseyinde 1994 kararında PKK yi devrimci olarak kabul etmeyen tüm gücler FASIST olarak ilan edilmistir.

Bu kadrolari getiriyorlar. Bu sadece buz daginin keskin ust yonu. Bunun diger yönü vardir ki ? 

Mulkiye ve diger universite yöneticileri uyanmadi. MESLEKİ sinavlar geliyor. Hepsi ingilizce ? PMI, CISA, Veri tabanı, Yazilim, Finansal denetim v.s. v.s. 

Dunya da bu durum sadece Arap , Arfika, Hindistan ulkelerinde gecerli. Bunlarin disinda herkes kendi dilinde giriyor. 

Hindistan gibi sadece Emperyalizm ile uyumlularin refahini yasadigi ekonomik modele gidiyoruz. 

Dahasi da HEY THE MAN ajansi ile ODTU , BU mezunlari ile diger kalifiye tum teknik personellerimiz bu ajans tarafından fislendi. Dunya goruslerimiz, ideolojilerimiz, etnik -yoresel kokenlere kadar hepsi fislendi. Ne yazik ki OYAK bile buradan adam soruyor !!!!

Bunun firma , üretici tarafından fislenmeleri de yapılıyor. Pazar arastirmalari denilerek. Bunlarin basindaki donme solcular da basarili is adami one cikariliyor. 

Hayir bilgi birikimleri ile bir alakalari yok. SATTIKLARI , OLUME gonderdikleri arkadaslari ile ilgili. Daha ogrenci iken CIA, BND, Fransa istihbaharati iliskileri ilgili bu durum. 

O yuzden UNIVDER sadece bunun on yuzu. Bu adamlar bilmiyor mu ? Hrant Dink 159 dan yargilandi.

301 ise Ulusal Kimlik in korundugu yasadir. Bolgemizde iste IRAK ta 1400 yilindan beri sorun yasamamis halklar birbirini kiriyor. Afrika da 10 binlerce yil beraber yasamis halklar biribirini kirdi. 

ULUSAL KİMLİKLERİN yikildigi YERDE BOSLUGU ASIRETLER-KABILELER-MAFYALAR-TARIKATLAR-SEYHLER doldurur. 

Bunlara karsi orgutlenmeliyiz. Ayrı derneklerimizi kurmaliyiz veya bunlari derneklerimizden sokup atmaliyiz. 

Aymazlik icindeyiz. Ne MUTLU TURKUM DIYENE demek bile fasistlik oldu. Suc oldu. Oysa ULUSAL kimligi olmayanlara bakilmiyor. Ozellikle Ingilizce egitim almis devsirilmis aydinlarda bu cok ileri. ULUSAL KİMLİK kalkinca yerini ne aliyor ? Iste IRAK. Iste Afrika. 

Size UNIVDER in bu gercek yuzunu ortaya doktugunuz icin tesekkür ederim. 

Saygılarımı sunarim Sukru YİGİT ODTU Matematik 94

*** 
ODTU ADT 1989-94 

(ABD vakiflari ve BND nin atadıklarından degilim. Ya bakin orada bile ajanlari oldu. Neyse ben onlardan degilim. KEMALIST GENCLIKTENIM. Ulkeme ihanet edecek hic bir isi , kariyeri de kabul etmedim. )Ozer-Filiz Ozankaya of.ozankaya?isnet.net.tr

*****
Saygıdeğer dostlar, 
ünivder tarafından yayınlanan ve TCK 301. maddesinin tümden kaldırılmasını öneren bildiriye aşağıdaki yanıt verilmiştir. Değerlendirmenize sunmama izninizi dilerim. 
Saygılarımla. Prof. Dr. üzer Ozankaya 

*** 
"Sayın ünivder üyeleri, 
Dünyaya örnek Atatürk Cumhuriyeti'nin temel ilkelerine AB ve ABD'den gelen saldırıları ve "Ilımlı İslam" sömürgeci saptırmasını sessizlikle karşılamak, Hrant Dink de içinde olmak üzere nice değerlerimizi katlettiren ulusararası emperyalizm ve onun yerli işbirlikçilerini (tarikatları, kürtçülüğü, 
kurtçuluğu, etnik kışkırtıcılığı ..) görmezlikten gelmek, Asala ve PKK cinayetlerini anmamak, Azerbaycan topraklarını soykırımlar yaparak işgal eden Ermenistan karşısında sessiz kalmak, Irak'taki vahşete seyirci kalmak, ... eşliğinde, gerçekte ulusal bilinci köreltme amaçlı bir kampanyaya dönüşen "301. Madde kalksın" dayatmasına üniversite öğretim üyelerinin katılmasını istemek, "üniversite" kavramıyla ne ölçüde uyumludur? 
Neden üNİVDER bildirisine bu vahşetlerin de kınandığını belirten bir tümce konmasının düşünülmediğini anlamakta güçlük çekiyorum. 
Bir yana "üniversite ve üzgürlük" kavramlarını koyalım, öte yana da yukarda sayılan ve yalnız Türkiye'yi değil, tüm insanlık onurunu "kilitleyen" vahşetler karşısında sessiz kalmayı ve toplumda bilinç saptırması niteliğindeki çabalara destek anlamına gelecek tek yanlı bir çabayı koyalım. 
"üniversite" kavramıyla çok bağdaşan bir tutum sayılabilir mi? Saygılarımla. 
Prof. Dr. üzer Ozankaya"

*****

ADD'den bir açıklama....

http://mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0...09bcaf75641d0f

****

AB gerçeği ve Türkiye...

http://mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0...09bcaf75641d0f

***** 
Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

6/2/2007 - FETHULLAH :Big Grin: INK CİNAYETİNİN ARKASINDA GüLEN VE ABD Mİ VAR?
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Cinayetin arkasinda Fethullah Gülen ve Amerika mi var? 
"Sun Feb 4, 2007 9:04 am (PST) 
Hrant Dink cinayeti sizce nereye gidiyor?Cinayet gününden beri birileri israrla bu olayi ört pas etmeye ve
sulandirmaya calisiyor.Vatandasin kafasini karistirip, oldu bittiye getirerek cinayetinarkasindaki gercek failleri gizlemeye calisiyorlar.Hükümet üyeleri, sorumlu bakanlar, polis müdürleri katilinyakalnmasini kendi basarilari olarak yutturmaya calistiklarinigörmekteyiz.
Oysa katilin fotografi nasil cikmisti ortaya bir hatirlasaniza..Polisten önce davranan star gazetesi muhabiri, bir dükkanin güvenlikkamerasi görüntülerini elde edip duyurmasa katilin fotografi ortayacikarmiydi?
Neden polisin elde ettigi Mobese kamerasi dahil hic bir görüntüdekatil yoktu da star gazetesinin elde ettigi görüntüde vardi.Hadi onu bir tarafa birakalim.
Katilin babasi ihbar etmeseydi ne olacakti?Polis bir yerde mecbur kaldi katili yakalamaya.Peki katil yakalanir yakalanmaz, en üst düzeydeki amirlerinaciklamalarina ne buyrulur.Olayi münferit bir olaymis gibi göstermeye calismalari bile ört pasetme cabalari icin iyi bir göstergedir.

Gazeteler, bir sürü sulandirilmis haber yayinlayarak akil karistirmayadevam ediyorlar.
Oysa sorulmasi gereken asil sorulari hic kimse sormuyor.Olayda kullanilan silahi Erhan T'nin aldigi biliniyor.
Peki o nereden temin etmis?Olayin devamini getirebilmek icin asil sorulmasi gereken soru budur.

Bu soruyu soran bir emniyet yetkilisi pasifize edildi mi?Sorunun cevabinda verilen isim Haluk KIRCI'nin yegeni mi?

Haluk KIRCI bildiginiz gibi Gladio'ya tetikcilik yapmis ve her zamanAmerikanin menfaatleri dogrultusunda icraat eylemistir.Bu cinayet vesilesi ile yillardir Amerikan Meclisine gelip de kabuledilmeyen tasari kabul edilmesi icin hakli bir gerekce mi elde edilmisolacak?
Bu durumda bircoklari tarafindan kutsanan katil aslinda Amerikayahizmet etmis olmayacak mi?
Bu durumda katilin arkasinda Amerikan derin devletinin himayesindeki Gladio tetikcilerinin olmasindan daha dogal bir sey olabilir mi?Tesadüf sonucu yakalanan isimlerin baglantili oldugu kimseler hepMuhsin Yazicioglu ve Haluk KIRCI gibi Fethullah Gülen'e yakin isimler.
Peki Fethullah Gülen'in böyle olaylara karsi bakis acisi nasildir?

Gelin onu da bir baskasindan dinleyelim.Bu konu ile ilgili iki ayri alinti ekliyorum.

************************************************** ***********************
ALINTI 1)
Gulen orgutu, 12 Eylul Amerikanci askeri darbesinin "Turk Islamsentezi"ni resmi kultur politikasi olarak benimsedigi, tarikatlarin"sivil toplum orgutu" olarak kutsandigi, yesil sermayenin onunundizginsiz acildigi kosullarda gelisti.
Gulen orgutunun gelismesi, sadece bu iklimin dolaysiz sonucu degil.Devlet icinde orgutlenen Amerikanci paralel devletin dogrudan birmudahalesi var. Gulen'in Ege Ordu ve Sikiyonetim Komutanligi'ncayakalanmasina karsin ayni gun serbest birakilmasiyla, cezaevindekiulkucu genclerin gruplar halinde Fethullah Gulen orgutune intisapetmeleri ayni doneme rastliyor. Gulen'in, Gladyo'nun tetikcileriAbdullah Catli ve Haluk Kirci'larla iliskisi de 1980'li yillarinsonunda oruluyor. 1980 oncesinde MHP'ye bagli Ulku OcaklariDernegi'nin Genel Baskan Yardimcisi Abdullah Catli'nin 1996 yilinda
Turkiye'de buyuk yankilara yol acan bir trafik kazasinda ust duzey biremniyet mensubuyla birlikte olmesiyle, Ozel Harp Dairesi'ninyetistirdigi Gladyo tetikcilerini kamuoyu onune cikarmisti.
Gulen, bu yillarda cezaevinde magdur durumdaki sahipsiz ulkuculerebuyuk maddi yardimlarda bulunuyor. Komunizmle Mucadele Dernegi'yleFethullah Gulen'in ikinci kucaklasmasi bu doneme denk dusuyor. MHP'ninikiye bolunmesi, Muhsin Yazicioglu'nun Buyuk Birlik Partisi'nikurmasinda da Fethullah Gulen'in belirleyici rolu saptaniyor.
Buyuk Birlik Partisi'nin militanlari 1990 sinrasindaki butunuluslararasi etnik terror eylamlerinde rol aliyor: Bosna'da,
Cecenistan'da, Gurcistan'da, Azerbaycan'da, Kesmir'de ve Sincian'dakiseriatci terror militanlarinin kaynagi Buyuk Birlik Partisi oluyor.

************************************************** *****************************
ALINTI 2)
Fethullah Gülen, 15 şubat 1969'da Bugün Gazetesinde, "cihada hazırolunuz" diye emrediyor ve devam ediyordu: "Büyük fırtına patlamaküzeredir, Müslümanlar ile kızıl kafirler arasında topyekün savaşkaçınılmaz hale gelmiştir

************************************************** *****************************

Yakub Eskinazi" amalek2?gmail.com
******

İlgili başka yazılar...

F Tipi ne, ü.D. kim? -BEHİü KILIü

****

Suikastın arkasındaki şifre ü.D.

*******

Yorum (0) :: Yorum yaz! :: Bağlantı 

6/2/2007 - FETHULLAH :Big Grin: ENİNCE AKLIMA MARAş KATLİAMI GELİR
Kategori: FETHULLAH GULEN
Fethullahcilar denilince aklima neden Maras Katliami gelir ki.. Sun Feb 4, 2007 3:49 pm (PST) 


Bebek katili denilince akliniza ne gelir?

Dogal olarak apo iti gelir degil mi?

Peki bu ülkede bebekleri dahi katledecek kadar gözü dönmüs baska kimseler yokmudur?
Vardir elbet..

Bu gün BBP Genel Baskan yardimcisi olan ükkeş şendiller'in provokasyonlari ile Marasta yapilan katliamda Gladionun gözü dönmüs provokatörleri halki kiskirtarak bebeklerin dahi katledilmelerini saglamislardir.
iste belgeselin videosu.
www.verikom.com/temp/Maras_Katliami.mpg

Ancak katliamin bas sorumlusu sucunu itiraf etmesine ragmen Adana sikiyönetim mahkemesinde beraat etmistir.
Acaba diiyorum ki o mahkemede kararin alinmasinda bu gün parti arkadasi olan Baki TUG'un bir rolü olmusmudur?
Bildiginiz gibi bana komplo düzenleyen fethullahcilara ait Temizeller sitesinde yine Baki TUG'un adi gecmektedir.
Bu gladiocu takimi dün yapmis olduklari provokasyonlar ve katliamlara bu sekilde aynen devam etmektedir.

Bu sitenin idarecisi olan Hayrettin Ertekin'in fino köpegi M dalmaz bir ara beni fethullahin tetikcilerinden sedat pekerin adini kullanarak tehdit etmisti. 
Ne ilginctir gecenlerde Peker 14 yil hapis cezasi alinca cok üzüldüm dogrusu.
Gerci Baki amcasi fethullahin hatirina bir serbest birakma operasyonu ayarlar ve cikartir gene disari.

Adamlar Hrant Dink'i katlederek bir tasla bir kac kus birden vurdular.
Bunlardan en önemlisi de Kürtlere ve yahudilere karsi artan düsmanligi törpülemek ve onlarin yerine Ermenileri hedef tahtasina oturtmakti ve bunu basardilar.Zaten fethullahcilara ait temizeller sitesinde cinayet öncesi ermeni 
düsmanligi baslamisti bile.Siteye göre pkk terorünün bas sorumlusu ermenilermis.
Zavalli kürtler mazlum bir halkmis.

Peki ya temizeller sitesindeki blok'un kalkmasina ne demeli?Bu isin mahkeme karari ile olmadigi muhakkak. Yoksa "Basbakan'in cocugu Bilal öldürülmelidir" diyecek kadar pervasizlik iceren bir site mahkemede aklanabilir mi?
Arkasinda Fethullah derin örgütü olunca insan nelere kadir oluyor görüyorsunuz.

Bu arada tesadüf ve benzerlikler sirf bundan ibaret degil.O dönem olaylara seyirci kalan Maras valisi kim biliyormusunuz?
Bu gün icisleri bakani olan zati muhterem elbet.Bu kadar tesadüf yeter mi?Bu is daha cok uzayacak anlasildi.

Simdilik bu kadar.Sizlere iyi uykular..Serdar Bayraktar

----------

